# Colonoscopy



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My sister had colon cancer, so I am on the 5 year plan. Next Monday is my 4th colonoscopy. Just came on to say, for any of you putting this off, don't. After seeing what my sister went through in her treatment, and now seeing her living with a bag attached to her abdomen and all that entails, you don't want to delay your colonoscopy.

People make a big deal about the prep, but it really isn't that big a deal. The worse thing is after drinking half to 3/4 of the liquid, which is very salty tasting, it gets a little difficult to choke down the remaining amount. It is a happy time when you finally empty the jug and can look forward to the next stage of the process.

Not something to look forward to, but infinitely better than the possible alternative.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have Ulcerative Colitis and have had more Colonoscopies than I care to count, as I am at an increased risk of cancer. You're right, don't put it off.

The prep has changed over the years and is not nearly as bad as it used to be. The last two times I've had to mix Miralax with Gatorade in two 32 oz. bottles. Wasn't terrible.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Last one I had was in the late 90s. Used to have UC but cured now. No more need for colonoscopy and I no longer absorb cholesterol.:thumbsup:

I do remember how bad the prep was back then but still better than having a sigmoidoscopy. That is just a doctors way of torturing you. It usually goes something like this:

He pushes the scope up with no meds. On the way up he pumps air into the colon so he can see. Imagine the worst cramps you have ever had times 10. The torture is when he says: "I can't really get a great idea what's going on so we should have just done a colonoscopy in the first place". Then you sit on the can and fart for an hour.

BTW, if you are awake enough during your colonoscopy ask the doc to check your tonsils. This usually gets them chucking.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

likeaboss said:


> BTW, if you are awake enough during your colonoscopy ask the doc to check your tonsils. This usually gets them chucking.


Awake? AWAKE!!!???

I had one last year (my first) and I was not there when the procedure was done. The staff used propofol ,the Michael Jackson drug, I went into a room, and after some indeterminate amount of time, it could have been weeks for all I know but felt like it was immediately, I open my eyes and my wife is next to my bed in the recovery room.

Apparently things are done differently nowadays.

Your life improved through chemicals.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I put mine off for too long as well then had to have a section of intestine removed. :bluefrown:
After the surgery I had a bunch of appointments to ensure I was ready for the reversal surgery...and if you think the colonoscopy is bad, think again.
The examination is to check the intestinal repair to see if there are any leaks. :skep:
You don't even want to know what they pump up in there. :yikes:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

When I had one done back in '97, they used Verced. It's considered a twilight (I think is the term) anesthetic. It allows you to be semi-conscious and be able to comply with commands, but not remember anything. 

When I was awake later on, I asked the doctor, "Did you use that the date rape drug I keep hearing about? 'cus, I don't remember a thing but my ass is sore!" My wife just about spit out the 7-Up she was drinking.

The guy had no sense of humor, I tell ya. He got all pissy.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I had one many years ago and I was awake the entire time. I was watching the procdure on the color monitor just like the doctor and nurse. The air they keep putting up there was the most uncomfortable thing for me - but me passing gas on the half hour ride home had my young son laughing so hard he had tears in his eyes - my wife on the other hand wasn't as amused.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I had one Wednesday...

Prep sucks but I ma getting better at it...

Fentnyl and something else....they wake you up when the get to the appendix (the turn around point)...and if the cut out any polyps (1 dimuntive one).


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I had my first a couple years ago. Drinking that awful liquid that gives you a severe case of the runs for a day was by far the worst part. The exam itself was easy-peasy. They knocked me out. Woke me back up afterwards. I felt no pain or discomfort and was happy. 

Scott


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

One time, I remember sort of coming too a little and feeling something up inside me that wasn't too comfortable. I remember starting to try to make some noises like "ouch", or some such. Then, I heard someone say "give him some more", then the next thing I knew, I was waking up and they were giving me some crackers and a little cup of water. 

Every other time, I was totally out for the entire procedure.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My procedure was at Kaiser and they kept me awake. When it was all over they had me go to the dressing room to put my clothes back on and after I was back into my street clothes I opened the door to go back to the waiting room and noticed all the men's heads snap to look at me. I looked at my wife and started moaning loudly as I dragged my right leg as I walked back to her and she yelled at me "Knock it off!" - I smiled at everyone waiting and said "It's not that bad" and off we went. My wife doesn't share my sense of humor.


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a colonoscopy when I turned 50. I heard so many horror stories of how bad the prep was and I have to say it was no problem at all and neither was the actual procedure. I highly recommend that everyone has one at 50 or sooner if recommended by your primary care physician.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

My best friend died from adenocarcinoma at 48. His dad died from the same thing and he never got a colonoscopy until it was too late. I can't compare the discomfort of prep to having cancer, but I can compare it to watching your best friend die and tell you (without hesitation) that the prep is better than the alternative. Either having cancer or watching someone else have it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The VA considers it an invasive procedure that should only be done if other indicators are present, as it is not without risk, according to my physician. Just saying.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

During my 1st one, I remember sort of coming too a little and feeling something up inside me and I remember them saying to calm down and heard someone say "give him some more". Now I can only have colonoscopies in the surgery clinic as they can use more powerful drugs to keep me out. Apparently I'm not a happy patient when something is shoved up my ass. LOL


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

My doctor only charges about 25% of the cost of a typical colonoscopy. He cuts costs by duct taping a go pro camera on the end of a mop handle.

The scary part is he has to get a running start with this thing, so he always uses the exam room at the end of the hallway for the procedure. Sometimes it takes 3 or 4 runs to hit the target.

I tell you I am thinkin' bout getting a new doctor.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

bsieb said:


> The VA considers it an invasive procedure that should only be done if other indicators are present, as it is not without risk, according to my physician. Just saying.


That's BS. Do yourself a favor and go to a real doctor. The risk of not having one done is so much greater than any minute statistical risk for the procedure itself. Colonoscopys save lives, period.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Barman1 said:


> ...and if you think the colonoscopy is bad, think again.
> The examination is to check the intestinal repair to see if there are any leaks. :skep:
> You don't even want to know what they pump up in there. :yikes:


BTDT. No fun at all.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

likeaboss said:


> That's BS. Do yourself a favor and go to a real doctor. The risk of not having one done is so much greater than any minute statistical risk for the procedure itself. Colonoscopys save lives, period.[/QUOTE
> 
> And your qualifications are? Just wondering...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

likeaboss said:


> That's BS. Do yourself a favor and go to a real doctor. The risk of not having one done is so much greater than any minute statistical risk for the procedure itself. Colonoscopys save lives, period.


^^^^This! Statistically proven. Many symptoms don't show up until it's too late to effectively treat. Many people aren't "at risk" with family history, so wouldn't necessarily get checked. The odds of something going horribly wrong during a procedure are incredibly small.

Plus, doesn't the VA have a history of under treating? Do yourself a favor and get checked, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

likeaboss said:


> Last one I had was in the late 90s. Used to have UC but cured now. No more need for colonoscopy and I no longer absorb cholesterol.:thumbsup:


I'd be interested to know what you did to be "cured", since a cure technically eludes the medical community. They only want to prescribe drugs and keep you on them for life. I've had up to ten years of remission only to have it roar back into my life. Did yo do it through diet? Meds? I'm really interested, as I am running out of options, myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

chuckha62 said:


> I'd be interested to know what you did to be "cured", since a cure technically eludes the medical community.


 Guessing the "Cure" in quotes indicates colectomy, hence the quote marks. To the earlier discussion regarding VA recommendations, the CDC, ACA and AMA seem to agree with the age 50 and every ten years rule for normal patients. CDC - Colorectal Cancer Screening Guidelines That's enough expertise for me.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Had one done 8 years ago. The prep was mildly unpleasant, but the procedure was no big deal. Just plan on being in the bathroom for a few hours for the prep. Reading material, tablet and a bit of vodka to pass the time.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey don't skip one because of what I relayed about the VA. I'm not anti-colonoscopy... enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Sandman29 said:


> My doctor only charges about 25% of the cost of a typical colonoscopy. He cuts costs by duct taping a go pro camera on the end of a mop handle.
> 
> The scary part is he has to get a running start with this thing, so he always uses the exam room at the end of the hallway for the procedure. Sometimes it takes 3 or 4 runs to hit the target.
> 
> I tell you I am thinkin' bout getting a new doctor.


Winner! Jeebus, you should consider a second job in comedy.

FWIW, there are two general "prep" approaches. The one using Miralax and Gatorade having far fewer after effects.

Pro Tip: Weigh yourself after completing the prep. This is now your target race weight!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I was cured the same way you cure something like appendicitis. Complete colectomy and J-pouch procedure. My life changed for the better the day I decided to finally cut it out. I am left with a relatively normal life with a few minor inconveniences. No more pain, no more meds, no more urgency. 

I had UC for about 15 years and the last year I was on high doses of prednisone. I was overweight and very unhealthy. The prednisone was poisoning me and I was still unhappy. The surgery was tough but I worked out vigorously leading up and went in with a very positive attitude. I figured my life couldn't be any worse than pre op. Couldn't have done it without my wife's awesome support though.

If the meds aren't working or are killing you then you should consider the surgery.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

bsieb said:


> And your qualifications are? Just wondering...


:madman:No qualifications whatsoever. Just trying to help.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ladmo said:


> My sister had colon cancer, so I am on the 5 year plan. Next Monday is my 4th colonoscopy. Just came on to say, for any of you putting this off, don't. After seeing what my sister went through in her treatment, and now seeing her living with a bag attached to her abdomen and all that entails, you don't want to delay your colonoscopy.
> 
> People make a big deal about the prep, but it really isn't that big a deal. The worse thing is after drinking half to 3/4 of the liquid, which is very salty tasting, it gets a little difficult to choke down the remaining amount. It is a happy time when you finally empty the jug and can look forward to the next stage of the process.
> 
> Not something to look forward to, but infinitely better than the possible alternative.


My dad is going thru this right now and he did the colonoscopies according to plan but they missed the cancer for whatever reason and they only found it when he had an operation for another issue.

They could remove the bad guys but just the aftermath is horrible,
he was a strong independent guy but the pain and the regiment he is going thru is brutal so he lost a lot of weight and got very fragile.

His whole life is upside down and on top of all that the docs said most of the stuff he used to love to eat is off limits or needs to be minimized.

He was a doc himself and knows the right people and one of my sisters is a health food nut so this is being treated from every angle but they can not get a grip on the aftermath effects of the treatment.

My first one is due this year and if there is a deluxe version of the test I would have no problem using my life savings for that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

likeaboss said:


> :madman:No qualifications whatsoever. Just trying to help.


I would consider what you have gone through to be first hand knowledge. Props...

edit: This is what the VA recommends... basically a colonoscopy at 50, 60, and 70.

https://www.myhealth.va.gov/mhv-por...2016/spotlight_ColorectalCancerAwareness.html


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Warning, somewhat gross details below.

So I am in the low fiber part of the preparation for my 2PM Monday colonoscopy. It is not difficult to eat low fiber, but it is quite a bit different than the diet I am used to.

Tomorrow morning, I can have a low fiber breakfast, but starting at 10am, I am on a liquid diet.

Then at 6pm tomorrow, I start drinking the liquid every 15 minutes until I finish half the bottle. Hopefully by around 11PM or so, things will have calmed down, and I'll be able to go to sleep. 

Then at 9am Monday, I start drinking the remainder of the fluid every 15 minutes until it is gone.

For the 2 hours before my appointment, I drink nothing at all.

They recommend Tucks medicated pads to relieve anal soreness, and also said to buy a Fleets enema in case, after all the prep, what is coming out is not clear.

If my previous experiences with this prep are any indication, there will be a left over Fleets enema when I am done.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

likeaboss said:


> That's BS. Do yourself a favor and go to a real doctor. The risk of not having one done is so much greater than any minute statistical risk for the procedure itself. Colonoscopys save lives, period.


I'm guessing you either don't know anything first hand about VA doctors, or maybe you've had one bad experience and now have a hard on for the VA.

To say VA doctors aren't real doctors is to imply maybe they all went to med school in Grenada, or online.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

mudge said:


> I'm guessing you either don't know anything first hand about VA doctors, or maybe you've had one bad experience and now have a hard on for the VA.
> 
> To say VA doctors aren't real doctors is to imply maybe they all went to med school in Grenada, or online.


You're right, I should not have made the generalization that VA doctors are not real doctors. Entirely based on some of the horror stories I have heard from my father, friends and coworkers. I am sure there are good doctors who work for the VA. I was just trying to make the point that every person should have this procedure done regularly once you reach a certain age.

I believe the VA should have the best of the best for the great folks who defend our country and risk their lives for our freedom.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. Appt will be scheduled on Monday. it will be my third. The prep is noxious, but the procedure -- a warm blanket and then the needle in the arm -- it's like the best nap you ever had and then you wake up so refreshed and get to eat! 

Colon cancer runs in my family and has killed two elderly relatives; the checkup isn't something I'll pass up. So far no issues, and I'm making sure things stay that way.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

My Doctor doesn't prescribe that laxative drink. He just has you eat at Chipotle's.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

Kaiser set up my first at age 50 and then subsequent colonoscopies based off the results from the first. Buddy of mine has a PPO and they are suggesting age 55 for his first. 
I try to remember in the bigger scheme of things the prep is just a minor obstacle over in a few hours, the procedure itself a snap...I lost about 20 minutes at some point..but woke up snug and warm.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

likeaboss said:


> I was cured the same way you cure something like appendicitis. Complete colectomy and J-pouch procedure. My life changed for the better the day I decided to finally cut it out. I am left with a relatively normal life with a few minor inconveniences. No more pain, no more meds, no more urgency.
> 
> I had UC for about 15 years and the last year I was on high doses of prednisone. I was overweight and very unhealthy. The prednisone was poisoning me and I was still unhappy. The surgery was tough but I worked out vigorously leading up and went in with a very positive attitude. I figured my life couldn't be any worse than pre op. Couldn't have done it without my wife's awesome support though.
> 
> If the meds aren't working or are killing you then you should consider the surgery.


I figured that's what you had done. I haven't gone there yet.

In 2008, I was not responding to meds and the topic of a colectomy started to come up. My GI was talking about it a little too casually for me. When I began talking about it with my GP, he asked if I had ever considered trying Marijuana. I had not and was not interested in the slightest, but figured it was better than surgery on the off chance it helped at all.

In California, it was pretty easy to get a doctor's recommendation, so I did. To condense a long story about collectives and growers and different strains, all I can say is it worked wonders and put me into remission within two weeks. That remission lasted about two years with no meds, no pot and no symptoms whatsoever.

There's a lot more to this story, but suffice it to say that my new GI is supportive of alternatives and so far, I'm healthy and not taking any pharmaceuticals. I'm taking Turmeric capsules, drinking Ginger tea and believe it or not have recently seen incredible results with focused chiropractic. Seems like voodoo, but as long as it's working, I'll do it.

My next scope is due this coming June. That will tell me how effective alternatives really are.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

likeaboss said:


> and I no longer absorb cholesterol.:thumbsup:


Explain please. Never heard of that.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> Explain please. Never heard of that.


No Colon.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Last evening, I drank half the jug. The solution I got this time tastes 100 times better than what they gave me last time. Really not bad at all. I put the little packet of lemon flavoring in. Started drinking at 6 and things calmed down after a couple hours. Had a good nights sleep. 

My appt is at 1:45, and I am supposed to start drinking the other half of the jug 4 hours before I will be leaving the house to go to the facility. Nothing by mouth for the last 2 hours before I leave.

Haven't had anything to eat since 9am yesterday, so looking forward to some food later today.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

All this talk I have decided that I am about due for another colonoscopy. So, I called up my Doc's office to schedule for Wednesday this week. The Nurse told me that my Doctor does not use the old method of duct taping a go pro camera on the end of the a mop handle.

He has switch to the new AMA approved protocol of ziptie-ing a small pill size camera to the back of a gerbil. This procedure as stated is approved by the AMA and WHO; however PETA has expressed some concern.

I'll keep you posted how things go.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> I figured that's what you had done. I haven't gone there yet.
> 
> In 2008, I was not responding to meds and the topic of a colectomy started to come up. My GI was talking about it a little too casually for me. When I began talking about it with my GP, he asked if I had ever considered trying Marijuana. I had not and was not interested in the slightest, but figured it was better than surgery on the off chance it helped at all.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Since this is a mountain bike forum, I'll change the course of this thread a bit....

I have my first colonoscopy on Friday, the 25th. Will I be "recovered" enough for a rocky ride on Saturday, the 26th? It is a night ride, so actually, I will have about 30 hours of recovery time.

Thanks for any insights re: getting back in the saddle!

Thx!
_Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

I wouldn't do a difficult ride that soon after anesthesia. Even 30 hours later, I think it's too aggressive. I'd ask you doctor to be sure.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got back from my colonoscopy. The instructions are to avoid driving, alcohol consumption, and making important decisions for the rest of the day. I do notice some drowsiness and my usual razor sharp reflexes seem a little dulled right now. They gave me Fentanyl and something else. From what I've read, Fentanyl is quick acting, and quick to leave the system.

They say tomorrow I can resume activities, which I intend to do with a ride after work. I'll report back if I have any issues I can attribute to the procedure, but I do not expect there to be any.

No problems. Completely clean colon. No polyps or sign of anything out of the ordinary. Everything looking good. Just had a burger with grilled onions and jalapenos along with some fries and a peanut butter/chocolate milkshake to celebrate. We know how to party in my house.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

had one at 59 still no cavities on my back teeth


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Saw this in a newsletter just today, seems relevant:

If you're having a colonoscopy or any other procedure using a flexible endoscope done, you can significantly reduce your risk of contracting an infection by asking the hospital or facility how the scope is cleaned, and which cleaning agent is used.

Some esophagoscopes and bronchoscopes have sterile sheaths with disposable air-water and biopsy channels, but many others do not, and must be cleaned between each use.

If the hospital or clinic uses glutaraldehyde, or the brand name Cidex, cancel your appointment and go elsewhere. About 80 percent of clinics use glutaraldehyde because it's a less expensive alternative, however it does not do a good job of sterilizing the equipment.

If they use peracetic acid, your likelihood of contracting an infection from a previous patient is very slim.

So making a phone call or two before scheduling your appointment, asking what kind of scope will be used; whether it's fully disposable or must be cleaned, and what they use to clean it with, could be a lifesaving strategy.

The ultimate long-term solution would be to create flexible scopes that can be autoclaved (heat sterilized). But manufacturers have not been pressured to come up with such a design. As noted by Lewis, it really boils down to federal agencies failing to take the contamination issue seriously enough.

Canadian Experts Dissuade Patients From Colonoscopies

While contamination risk was not cited as a reason for Canada's updated recommendation to not use colonoscopy as a screen for colon cancer, it's certainly a consideration that needs to be taken into account, no matter where you live.

Canada's Task Force on Preventive Health care now recommends4 using guaiac fecal occult blood testing (gFOBT) or fecal immunochemical testing (FIT) when testing for colon cancer in adults over the age of 50 who have no symptoms of cancer and who are not in a high risk category.

According to Reuters:5

"Opposition to colonoscopy as a primary screening test for colon cancer stems from the lack of evidence showing it to be any better than other screening methods, the Task Force says ...

These recommendations differ from those published by the U.S. Preventive Services Task Force in 2008, which support the use of FOBT, flexible sigmoidoscopy, or colonoscopy for colon cancer screening in adults aged 50 to 75.

'Regardless of age, primary care providers should discuss the most appropriate choice of test with patients who are interested in screening, considering patient values and preferences as well as local test availability,' the [Canadian] recommendations conclude."


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't have time to read all these posts or the reality is that is scares the hell out of me! I'm 52 and have put it off not just because of the procedure being invasive.

I have a fear of bad news from doctors from other past experience. Hardly anyone in my family lives past 65. Some have luck of the Irish and I have bad luck of the Yiddish...lol!

I'm sure anyone who has been in my shoes could understand that. I know others have survived worse then me and I have a lot of respect for them.

I'm just a big baby...Yikes!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I don't have time to read all these posts or the reality is that is scares the hell out of me! I'm 52 and have put it off not just because of the procedure being invasive.
> 
> I have a fear of bad news from doctors from other past experience. Hardly anyone in my family lives past 65. Some have luck of the Irish and I have bad luck of the Yiddish...lol!
> 
> ...


It's a no lose situation. If you have the procedure and they find nothing, great for you. If they find a polyp or other problem, great for you.

If you have no symptoms of a problem then whatever they find will probably be early enough to take care of it easily and keep you safe.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--I'll take my chances, or go with the fecal test option if/when it seems necessary. There's a very low history of cancer in my family--we're more of a stroke/heart condition clan.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Two way different answers. I appreciate both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

SteveF said:


> I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--I'll take my chances, or go with the fecal test option if/when it seems necessary. There's a very low history of cancer in my family--we're more of a stroke/heart condition clan.


 Steve, I appreciate your position, but I can tell you from first hand experience, the risk isn't worth not having the test. Early detection equals curable.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

MegaMustang said:


> I have my first colonoscopy on Friday, the 25th. Will I be "recovered" enough for a rocky ride on Saturday, the 26th?


Had the procedure yesterday afternoon, went for a ride after work this evening. I had a lot of energy and felt strong - stronger than I expected considering I didn't have anything to eat from Sunday at 9am until Monday at 5PM. I drank a lot of fluids since 5PM Monday, and had a couple good meals.

One thing I'd say is to ask your doctor about this, and beyond that, as a non-medical person thinking out loud, if they remove any polyps, it may be that they would recommend you take it easier for longer than if there is nothing to remove, as was the case for me, so the answer to your question might not be known until after the procedure.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

SteveF said:


> I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--I'll take my chances, or go with the fecal test option if/when it seems necessary. There's a very low history of cancer in my family--we're more of a stroke/heart condition clan.


If you hate all that stuff you are really going to hate cancer.

They found a pre-cancerous polyp when I was 50. It's not unusual. That polyp would be 5 years older now if they didn't cut it out. My scope last month showed I'm still clean. That's very good information to know. 
Honestly, you sound like a little kid who is scared of a shot no matter how much it will benefit you.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Every five years like clockwork. Appt for 3rd colonoscopy in early April. Just got the prep information which sounds so much easier than the last two times. No gallon of that nasty crap to choke down. It's going to be liquid diet on Saturday, Ducolax and orange Gatorade on Sunday. I LIKE orange Gatorade. Easy peasy. Monday morning, drift away with intravenous sedative and a warmed blanket. Wake up feeling like you just had the best nap of your life. Tasty lunch.

Hopefully, this will give me another five years of knowing everything is OK. Worst scenario, some polyps removed and life goes on. 

Two family members have died of this disease, another had to struggle with a colostomy bag for the last five years while dying from it, another survived it and others have had precancerous polyps removed. 

Don't put it off. Minor inconvenience for a few days and it could save your life.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Evidently, after my most recent procedure, the doctor came out and we talked about how it went. After that, I looked at the pictures they gave me of the inside of my colon, and discussed family history facts with the nurse.

I have no memory of these conversations, but my wife was standing there (another thing I have no memory of) and repeated back to me what I said, which was all true.

So, when they tell you not to make any important decisions until fully recovered from the sedation they give you, I'm calling that good advice.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This may be pertinent... 

Singletrack Magazine | The Picolax Thread Returns


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Velobike said:


> This may be pertinent...
> 
> Singletrack Magazine | The Picolax Thread Returns


That is an awesome read! Seems that Picolax may only be available outside of the US. Thank god!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just had mine yesterday. Very easy and no pain. The worst part was drinking the poison they give you to clean you out. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladmo said:


> Evidently, after my most recent procedure, the doctor came out and we talked about how it went. After that, I looked at the pictures they gave me of the inside of my colon, and discussed family history facts with the nurse.
> 
> I have no memory of these conversations, but my wife was standing there (another thing I have no memory of) and repeated back to me what I said, which was all true.
> 
> So, when they tell you not to make any important decisions until fully recovered from the sedation they give you, I'm calling that good advice.


:thumbs: Had my annual physical today and had no plans to have a colonoscopy but since the prostate exam that I dreaded wasn't as life altering as I planned for, I decided to schedule the colonoscopy. My doctor today said if it's clear and you have no family history that I only have to do one every 10 years.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the posts because yeah, I am putting one off. I will have my wife make an appointment on Monday. Tuesday it's the dentist. Sometimes getting old sucks.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Survived my rite of passage yesterday.
The procedure was a piece of cake -- once the propofol drip started, I was out in 10-15 sec.
The prep was a bit more complicated, but since I've now done a dozen or so races over 6 hrs, I'm used to going long periods without solid food... I just sipped on my bottle of Tailwind all day (2 scoops in a 24 oz bottle). Like it does for me in endurance races, I never really felt hungry.
Had some polyps removed, but doc says I'm good to ride today. Woot!
_Matt

#Tailwind


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I hate everything about this. I hate not eating, I hate drinking piss water, I hate pooping my brains out and I hate aliens probing my butt... My dad died of colon cancer not too long ago and even though I hate everything about a colonoscopy, I'm going in tomorrow to have it done. Thanks for your time and commiseration.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

The prep was a bit of a pain. The procedure wasn't bad either.

The best part was the propofol euphoria. Propofil is abused because when you come out of it, you feel euphoric.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MegaMustang said:


> Survived my rite of passage yesterday.
> The procedure was a piece of cake -- once the propofol drip started, I was out in 10-15 sec.
> The prep was a bit more complicated, but since I've now done a dozen or so races over 6 hrs, I'm used to going long periods without solid food... I just sipped on my bottle of Tailwind all day (2 scoops in a 24 oz bottle). Like it does for me in endurance races, I never really felt hungry.
> Had some polyps removed, but doc says I'm good to ride today. Woot!
> ...


Tailwind is a great name for a colonoscopy prep drink! :lol:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Uly said:


> I hate everything about this. I hate not eating, I hate drinking piss water, I hate pooping my brains out and I hate aliens probing my butt... My dad died of colon cancer not too long ago and even though I hate everything about a colonoscopy, I'm going in tomorrow to have it done. Thanks for your time and commiseration.


Commiseration freely given!


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveF said:


> I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--I'll take my chances, or go with the fecal test option if/when it seems necessary. There's a very low history of cancer in my family--we're more of a stroke/heart condition clan.


Do you think you would hate getting part of your colon surgically removed? Do you think you would hate chemotherapy? Do you think you would hate emptying your colostomy bag?
Also from a practically cancer free family, but I still got it.


----------



## j8j (Dec 20, 2015)

56, had my second one at 55. I'm on the 5 year plan as they found precancerous polyps on my first one. The second one was easier. I don't like going without food and tend to get dehydrated during the procedure. On my second one I did two things that made it better. 1. Lube up your exit with lots of Vaseline before your first dump, keep it clean with wet wipes or better yet a bidet (highly recommended kit). 2. Drink lots of coconut water, it isn't my favorite but it really helped with the hydration. I've lost friends to colon cancer and the risk is lowered greatly by catching it early. See a doctor and get rid of it and ride more years. It's not that bad of a deal and the risk reduction is magnificent.


----------



## gt556 (Feb 26, 2016)

bsieb said:


> The VA considers it an invasive procedure that should only be done if other indicators are present, as it is not without risk, according to my physician. Just saying.


My VA doc had no problem with me getting one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OK I'm thankful for this thread! I've been putting it off, which is crazy as my Mom had to get a colostomy done and she has Alzheimer's/Dementia (not a fun life guys) She might get this thing reversed next week which has been a very difficult decision for me (only son only care giver only everything) -

Now, even though I feel as SteveF, I'm getting an appointment for this month for a full physical and request this damn colonoscopy. Life with a colostomy bag is no life, much worst in my Mom's case because of the added illness, but is so bad emotionally for her (and me because is so hard to see her suffer more than anything else) that I've decided to move forward and have it reversed. The main problem is how she will come out "mentally" after yet another surgery, but I'm willing to fight the odds, so she can at least have "that" piece of mind.

She is so damn strong, she was in 5 1/2 hour surgery when her colon went bunkers, it was so bad she was in hospice care, if you saw her today you will think there is nothing wrong w/this lady....... but sadly there is  

Pay attention to your colon, is all I have to say. 

Also, to be honest I've been seeing this thread and I was afraid to open it, Thanks to the OP!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Also, to be honest I've been seeing this thread and I was afraid to open it, Thanks to the OP!


Your welcome. My sister lives with a bag off her abdomen. Having seen what she went through with the chemo, etc, and now the bag, it is an easy choice for me. Seriously, after you've had it. you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about. It really isn't the big deal some make it out to be. At least that's my experience, and I've had 4 colonoscopies (so far).


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Asprin 81 mg once a day

is shown to reduce the instance of bowel cancers....significantly.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The equivalent of Super Color Blow on Sunday, procedure today at 9 am. Two polyps removed. The worst part was waking up and having to get up and leave; could have snoozed and lolled around in the recovery room for a few more hours. 

Big bowl of pho soup for lunch at Pho Dan.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not sure why I read this...now I'm paranoid. Not sure I'm at risk however my granddad had prostate cancer and recently died from leukemia (March 15th). He got the prostate cancer in his early 70's and he passed at 86. I just turned 40 so I doubt I'd be eligible for the procedure however I'm fully expecting the finger test at my next physical. I'm just glad I picked a medical provider with small hands.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> I just turned 40 so I doubt I'd be eligible for the procedure


I had my first colonoscopy around 46 or 47 after my sister was diagnosed with colon cancer. Next time I was in to see the doctor, I told him about my close relative with colon cancer, and suggested I didn't want to wait until 50. He agreed immediately, and shortly thereafter, I'd had my first colonoscopy.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Not sure why I read this...now I'm paranoid. Not sure I'm at risk however my granddad had prostate cancer and recently died from leukemia (March 15th). He got the prostate cancer in his early 70's and he passed at 86. I just turned 40 so I doubt I'd be eligible for the procedure however I'm fully expecting the finger test at my next physical. I'm just glad I picked a medical provider with small hands.


Well since we're on the general topic of colon cancer and polyps, there is a screening tool called the Fecal Occult Blood Test, which probably can be considered a general part of a physical and wouldn't be expensive. As with all things poop, there's a momentary ick factor, but like others have said, pooping in a bag for the rest of your life is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

June Bug said:


> Well since we're on the general topic of colon cancer and polyps, there is a screening tool called the Fecal Occult Blood Test, which probably can be considered a general part of a physical and wouldn't be expensive. As with all things poop, there's a momentary ick factor, but like others have said, pooping in a bag for the rest of your life is to be avoided at all costs.


My old doctor used to do this when I had my yearly...new one hasn't yet but has hinted now that I'm 40 it's time to start. I think I'll request it this year if it's not already on the menu.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

June Bug said:


> Well since we're on the general topic of colon cancer and polyps, there is a screening tool called the Fecal Occult Blood Test.


My bro-in-law, doctor in Belgium, says Fecal Occult Blood Test is the norm.

You get the test *every year* after 55. Due to the frequency it's "considered" a better indicator, any blood and you immediately get "scoped."

Last year, when I turned 60, UCDavis called to make an appointment, $250 out of pocket, I asked about FOBT, "Oh sure," they said, "we'll mail you the packet." Yep it's self administered and you mail it back.

"How much?" I asked.

"Oh, it's included in your plan, so no charge."

There's a lesson somewhere here....



SteveF said:


> I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ladmo said:


> Just got back from my colonoscopy. The instructions are to avoid driving, alcohol consumption, and making important decisions for the rest of the day. I do notice some drowsiness and my usual razor sharp reflexes seem a little dulled right now. They gave me Fentanyl and something else. From what I've read, Fentanyl is quick acting, and quick to leave the system.
> 
> They say tomorrow I can resume activities, which I intend to do with a ride after work. I'll report back if I have any issues I can attribute to the procedure, but I do not expect there to be any.
> 
> No problems. Completely clean colon. No polyps or sign of anything out of the ordinary. Everything looking good. Just had a burger with grilled onions and jalapenos along with some fries and a peanut butter/chocolate milkshake to celebrate. We know how to party in my house.


Ditto. Just had my first this morning. The prep (Suprep) was relatively easy. No cramping or nausea, just a lot sitting on the toilet.

Totally unaware of the procedure itself. Went to sleep and woke after a good nap. All done all good.

I got the same results and instructions as you as far as driving and eating. Went straight to breakfast afterward (omelette, hash browns, pancakes, sausage, bacon) with no adverse affects.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Colonoscopy, it's like a psychedelic wormhole!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I woke up and tried to get off the table during my first one. It did not feel good. They held me down and put me out again. It wasn't totally terrible or anything that would put me off getting the next one.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

the answer my friend is blowing in the wind...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice! You come out all squeaky clean!!!



cyclelicious said:


> Colonoscopy, it's like a psychedelic wormhole!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Nubster said:


> My old doctor used to do this when I had my yearly...new one hasn't yet but has hinted now that I'm 40 it's time to start. I think I'll request it this year if it's not already on the menu.


Just a gentle request to not to reference 'Fecal Occult Blood Test' and 'menu' in the same post. 

@Cycleicious, Brilliant! No ifs, or ands, or but(t)s! for both of those! Eleventy!!11!!

Not to overshare -- but I will anyway. When I went for the consult for this most recent one, I got to look at a picture of my colon from the procedure 5 years ago. Whoa! Bright pink and absolute squeaky clean, so I was uber motivated to do the prep right.


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

Do a search on Billy Connolly - Colonoscopy or this link on Vimeo (you need to edit it slightly) vimeo.com/24340828 You'll want to be sitting while you watch this.

He makes it out to be much worse than it is, I'm the proud owner of 2 myself. Don't put it off my riding partner/brother did and he's no longer with us.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone compared a CT colonoscopy to a trad optical one? Polyps cannot be removed but it's less invasive and about half price. Same prep applies and the colon is still inflated...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just broke down and had my first one last week. Not eating for 36 hours wasn't too fun but even the prep was a breeze. Everything y'all said was pretty much dead on. I didn't feel a thing and it was apparently over pretty quick. I remember being awakened by the nurse saying it was time to go but have no recollection of putting my clothes back on  

Bottom (no pun intended) line is...don't hesitate to get this done. Once you pass, you don't have to return for 10 years. That's a pretty good feeling in itself.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

k2rider1964 said:


> Just broke down and had my first one last week.


Good job k2. It is a good feeling to know things are looking good.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm 50 years and two days old.

my doctor is fast tracking the procedure. cancer is an evil specter in my family. we are not taking chances. i am happy to have read the last few post about how the "prep" is not the horror show i imagine it to be.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Had my first at 46. Glad some feel the prep wasn't bad, mine was the worst part of the whole thing. Did feel like I went to one of those crazy clinics though, felt like my whole body was "cleansed" from years of bad eating and cheap beer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

don't know if anyone touched up on this yet....but you don't have to drink the gallon jug !!! You pay extra and you drink like a 15oz bottle....I think it is Magnesium Citrate...but I don't remember


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm gonna follow the the intructions...anally. haha.

i heard you go have assed, and they probe you they will find out and stop..and you have to do it again..later. 

no thanks. all out.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't know if anyone touched up on this yet....but you don't have to drink the gallon jug !!! You pay extra and you drink like a 15oz bottle....I think it is Magnesium Citrate...but I don't remember


I had to mix a non-flavored powder with 64 oz of MY CHOICE of flavored Gatorade. Take that with a couple different form of laxative pills along with not eating and that was it. EASY stuff.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Well... I had my first Colonoscopy today. 
The prep was difficult for me, as the first 2 liters made me bloated and took 5 hours to finally start working. (Now I know what a plugged drain feels like, when you dump Drano down it LOL)
The second 2 liters was really hard. My mind at that time was not happy with the bloating and mild nausea that was happening. 
That being said, I'm glad I had it done because the Dr. did find a polyp and remove the little devil with a hot loop. 
I'm a little sore in the area the polyp was removed, but I'm glad it's gone.
The info gathered today, also narrows down my gastrointestinal problems to food additives. 
It's nice to know these things. 

The aftereffects are quite comical. 
It was a slow morning in the post-op and the nursing staff know it's "Colonoscopy Day" so they start collecting near the area and laughing their asses off when the loud show starts and the loaded patients start to wake. 
I knew about the farting, butt had no idea a lot of the air can also come up for some also spectacular belching. :lol: 

:ciappa: braaaaap!

A great position to vent the air, is the airplane crash position. (Head between the knees) 
I discovered this totally by accident.
Thankfully I was already sitting in the right spot when it happened...


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

I had my first scope this past July. The prep wasn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be on the internet. Yes, you do spend a lot of time in bathroom but that's to be expected.

A few words of advice for anyone with one upcoming. Spend money on good quality baby wipes. Get the softest ones you can find. You will thank me for it.! 

Also, the actual procedure is nothing. It was over before I even realized it started. One second I was laying there chatting up the nurse then the next thing I know I'm waking up in recovery!

One other thing....the farts immediately after the procedure are EPIC!!

Edit: Afterwards the doc showed me the pics and said there was absolutely nothing found and I"m good for another 10 years. I will be 49 in about 3 weeks.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip with the baby wipes, I am due next week for my first one.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I also used some Desitin to sooth things a little, which does get a little sore after a couple hours of pooping. I use desitin anyway to help with saddle soreness, so I already had some in my bike supplies.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Great thread. I just turned 40 this summer, but I wandered in here as recent life events have put a new perspective on things, and this thread was right at the top. My brother who is three years older than me has been diagnosed with colon cancer. The crazy part is they did the colonoscopy while trying to diagnose why he hadn't been able to keep anything down (or in) for almost five days. Turns out it was salmonella poisoning, but they found a 7cm (yes, cm) polyp while scoping him. It was surgically removed a month ago and is cancerous. I'm not too scared of the colonoscopy but my doc is taking it pretty serious and has already put in the request.

Thanks for an informative and pretty much light hearted discussion.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Haggis said:


> Anyone compared a CT colonoscopy to a trad optical one? Polyps cannot be removed but it's less invasive and about half price. Same prep applies and the colon is still inflated...


I would rather have a traditional one. 
First of all, a CT scan uses X-Rays which shouldn't be done unless absolutely necessary.
Second, if they find something, which is common, you'd then need a regular colonoscopy anyhow. 
People seem to forget these days, that X-Rays cause cancer.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

light hearted look!!! Dave Barry: A journey into my colon -- and yours | Miami Herald


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

I had my third one yesterday, after pooping blood, my wife called 911 and I got an amblance ride. My Medicare policy covers this at no charge to me, and I did not want to poop blood in my wife's car.

My prep this time was Golyte (or something like this) which is a gallon of chemicals, drinking it gagged me and it did not clean me out as well as the Gatorade or Cy (something die on my earlier procedures).

I have a real bad looking part of my bowel which was the bleeding problem or a hemorrhoid that broke.

I am on the 10 year plan; but I thing I will do in next in 5 years.

The worst part is the prep and what you use can make do smoothly or can be miserable. The hospital gave me no choice; but I learned later that they had options but the staff pushed the Golyte crap kickback - cost???

It was still worth it.

Wayne


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SteveF said:


> I'm 53 but I'm not doing this procedure. I hate every part of it. I hate fasting, hate shitting my brains out, hate IV's, hospitals, and hate the idea of a camera snake up my butt. Nope, not gonna happen--I'll take my chances, or go with the fecal test option if/when it seems necessary. There's a very low history of cancer in my family--we're more of a stroke/heart condition clan.


No family history here either. Unfortunately diagnosed at age 33 with stage 3 colon cancer which quickly progressed to stage 4. I'm lucky to be alive. I'd gladly do 1,000 colonoscopies if it meant bypassing 4yrs of radiation, chemo and multiple surgeries plus lifelong disabilities. It's your life though.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

JCWages said:


> No family history here either. Unfortunately diagnosed at age 33 with stage 3 colon cancer which quickly progressed to stage 4. I'm lucky to be alive. I'd gladly do 1,000 colonoscopies if it meant bypassing 4yrs of radiation, chemo and multiple surgeries plus lifelong disabilities. It's your life though.


Now that you wrote this reality check here I'll be checking to see if I'm due again. Glad you worked through it


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Now that you wrote this reality check here I'll be checking to see if I'm due again. Glad you worked through it


Right on brother. Here's to hoping they always come up clear! Better to be annoyed than sick.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

JCWages said:


> No family history here either. Unfortunately diagnosed at age 33 with stage 3 colon cancer which quickly progressed to stage 4. I'm lucky to be alive. I'd gladly do 1,000 colonoscopies if it meant bypassing 4yrs of radiation, chemo and multiple surgeries plus lifelong disabilities. It's your life though.


It's stories like this that got me off my butt (pun intended) to have mine done. I'd kept finding reasons to cancel my appointments.

Just had it last month. Prep wasn't that big of a deal. Nor was the procedure. Supposed to be good for 10 years.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

First one for me coming up in 2 weeks. I scheduled it for the end of racing season  Being an OCD weight weenie, I'm just wondering how much weight I'll lose in 24hrs of prep.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

camp10 said:


> It's stories like this that got me off my butt (pun intended) to have mine done. I'd kept finding reasons to cancel my appointments.
> 
> Just had it last month. Prep wasn't that big of a deal. Nor was the procedure. Supposed to be good for 10 years.


Like Nike says..... 

If anyone you know is starting their battle with colorectal cancer make sure to reinforce hope in them. Treatments now are better than they have ever been and the outlook is hopeful. Here is the story they did on me.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

My mother died of colon cancer. I had my first one done at 50, yanked out two polyps, no issues found. Do not put it off, colon cancer is preventable if you get checked and catch things before they are a problem.

The prep was no big deal, stopped eating at noon drank a laxative punch till 6:00ish or so. Ya, there are trips to the bathroom, big deal.

Went in at 7:30 in the morning. Did not do sedation, I watched the whole thing awake and alert. Seemed it was less than 30 minutes. When done, put my pants on and went to work.

It's not worth putting it off history or not.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

So .... this thread got me motivated to schedule my second colonoscopy. My first was at 45, because of family history, five years ago. Clipped out three polyps. 

My experience was that not eating for two days before (instead of one day) made the PEG purge a non-issue (there was not much in me to crap out). 

I don't understand the reluctance to have the procedure. It's just not a big deal. I rank it as worse than an annual dental checkup but not nearly as bad as that "once a year" big bad bike crash that you walk away from with stitches and bruises, but no broken bones.

Anybody else do this w/o sedation? That's appealing to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sort of surprised to see the reluctance among some of you given the benefit versus risk. Given my UC issues, it's become a no-brainer for me. Even the prep has become a non-issue. I think I've had at least five of them now and am on the 2 year plan given my increased risk of colon cancer.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just finished mine today, I started eating light food 2 days before to ease things in.
Liquid tasted just a bit salty and was no problem to drink,
drinking 64oz in the middle of the night was a bigger thing for me than the taste. 
I would not get baby wipes again since I had no sore spots but I pre lubed for two days the area just in case.
I was in and out pretty quick but my buddy who drove me had to wait in the office to drive me back.
I am good for 10years they said but I will not wait that long since my dad had colon cancer.

Not such a big deal as I thought and I will do that on a more frequent bases then 10years even if that means I have to pay for it since cancer sucks.
They got rid of my dads cancer but he is still dealing for over a year now 
with open sores which is really taking a toll on him.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Reporting back after my first experience and it really was nothing. Day prior of fasting wasn't as bad as expected, but i worked from home so that probably helped.

Prep liquid wasn't bad the night before, drank it plus 32oz of water per the directions. Sat on toilet for 60-90 minutes. Drinking it again 3hrs prior to my 7am appt was a little more difficult.

Quick and easy at the docs facility. Check in and prep was longer than actual procedure. IV and vital signs. Then they wheeled me into the room, I asked if I could watch on the screen as well and he agreed. They did give me something, but I remember the majority of the procedure and he answered all of my questions during the procedure. Pretty cool to see.

Farted in the recovery area for 30min and they let me go home with my driver. I got the sense that the total time was shorter due to my lack of sedative.

No polyps, no problems, back in 10 yrs

Edited to add my OCD weight tracking - dropped 5lbs from start of drinking prep to leaving house for docs office. I actually thought I was full of more **** than that.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

iowagriz said:


> edited to add my ocd weight tracking - dropped 5lbs from start of drinking prep to leaving house for docs office. I actually thought i was full of more **** than that.


lol!


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Going to chime in as a relative young under. Got referred for colpnoscopy at 42 for symptoms that gastroenterology still thought pointed to colitis. Prep was awful, couldn't get off hands and knees vomiting and diorhea at the same time .
Procedure was totally uneventful but result - bowels are fine except this advanced cancer. A 100,000 to one shot they said at my age.
Since then radiation, chemo, lower bowels removed and now more chemo and have experience a stoma bag for a few months. This gives me a better than average chance of living decades longer and my sons not growing up without a dad. Get the procedure done. Situation socks but it's a lot easier to deal with in my head knowing even experts didn't suspect it from symptoms and kids won't lose their dad from being too stubborn to get himself checked out.

Even now though, I have a chemo pump to take home for 2 days after treatment like. I can't ride trails as I'm not recovered enough from surgery but I will embrace my inner Fred, put pump in a bum bag and cycle with my kids to school and do the shopping. I returned to taewkwondo training but won't be fighting until middle of next year. Life continues. I can't recommend enough people put up with the prep discomfort and get it done


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

tubby74 said:


> Going to chime in as a relative young under. Got referred for colpnoscopy at 42 for symptoms that gastroenterology still thought pointed to colitis. Prep was awful, couldn't get off hands and knees vomiting and diorhea at the same time .
> Procedure was totally uneventful but result - bowels are fine except this advanced cancer. A 100,000 to one shot they said at my age.
> Since then radiation, chemo, lower bowels removed and now more chemo and have experience a stoma bag for a few months. This gives me a better than average chance of living decades longer and my sons not growing up without a dad. Get the procedure done. Situation socks but it's a lot easier to deal with in my head knowing even experts didn't suspect it from symptoms and kids won't lose their dad from being too stubborn to get himself checked out.
> 
> Even now though, I have a chemo pump to take home for 2 days after treatment like. I can't ride trails as I'm not recovered enough from surgery but I will embrace my inner Fred, put pump in a bum bag and cycle with my kids to school and do the shopping. I returned to taewkwondo training but won't be fighting until middle of next year. Life continues. I can't recommend enough people put up with the prep discomfort and get it done


"lucky you"???


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

cancer has frequent flyer miles with the males in my family.

my doc knows and takes it serious. the day i turned 50, she handed me that fecal sample kit and i did it asap and mailed it in. i got a healthy nod with the results. i thought i was free and clear. nope!! i got a letter today saying for me to call in for the colonoscopy. my doc is not messing around. i respect that.

but i am nervous as heck. i dont think i will mind the actual probing. i read i will dope up to "starlight conditions" or something. i interpret that is high as a kite. cool!! they can take selfies with my penis for all i care at that point.

it is the prep. can we touch on the prep? is it violent? i cant stand diarrhea. i would rather vomit any day over uncontrolled crapping. 

so is it like food poisoning or flu diarrhea? cold chills, sprints to the can..major cramping?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

You won't have chills, but you're gonna go like nuts at first.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

...why cant i stop laughing..

thanks Forster.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

It gets better quickly (not just me saying that). The plus side is you'll come out of the procedure hungry and you may not remember your first meal so write it down so you don't eat two full meals back to back.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

For me, I start drinking the liquid, then nothing seems to be happening, the maybe 45 minutes after starting, my stomach is gurgling, then a short time later I need to poop, then I need to poop again, then.....repeat quite a few times, then things slow down, then it stops. Not like being sick or eating bad food or anything like that. 

Really not that big a deal. The anticipation the first time is way worse than what actually happens. I've had 4 colonoscopies. Not a big deal, either the prep or the procedure.

But when you say sprints to the can - ya, maybe there is a little of that going on.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

appreciate it..especially the "not like being sick...." part.

i got food poisoned twice and it scarred me for life.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

50 years and 11 months old and I just finished my second colonoscopy today. I asked for minimum sedation and was receiving Fentanyl IV drip at about 3/4 the "normal" level so was awake and semi-alert through the entire procedure. Watched most of it on screen but the nurse dialed up the drip when I was in some pain and I spaced out a little after that. It takes about 20-30 minutes. The doctor removed one small 6mm flat polyp. Advantage of minimum sedation > rest of day is better. I was home by noon and rode my bike into work 20 miles round trip for a few hours in the afternoon. 

My first colonoscopy was about four years ago, when three polyps were removed. 

My lessons learned from two procedures: 

- If you have insurance and are near 50 or older you are pretty stupid not to have a colonoscopy. I've never yet met anyone who's had a colonoscopy say "I'm not doing that again" ... usually it's the people who haven't had them saying stupid **** like "I'll take my chances with colon cancer". 

- Big recommendation > TAKE YIUR PREP SERIOUSLY! Start fasting early. My last solid food was Tuesday morning 10am for a Thursday morning 10am procedure. I was on clear liquids (grape juice, sparkling water and coconut water - oh yeah and margaritas) for two days and this really simplifies the prep. The probability of successfully finding polyps (or cancer) has a lot to do with how seriously you take your prep i. e.how clean your colon is. 

- The prep is unpleasant but it's not like being sick with diarrhea and stomach flu. It is nothing like food poisoning (not nearly as bad as food poisoning). The taste of the PEG solution is "meh" at first but "gagger" after a gallon. Starting from a fasted condition the prep takes me about four hours. By the end you are indeed squirting butt juice out your ******* like a water spigot - but it's not that bad. 

- I was prescribed a one day prep of Ducolax at noon and PEG fluid starting at 3:30PM. This would probably be fine. However there is a lot of literature about how a two-day prep that continues in the morning before your procedure can also increase detection. So I got up early 5am and drank another 20 oz. and had a mini-prep till about 7am. If you do this be sure to discuss with your doctor and also clear yourself one last time at the doc's office before you get started. For me this is a no brainer > I want the highest probability of finding a problem possible. 

- Take some time to ask questions, read literature, learn about it. It's your ass. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

> - I was prescribed a one day prep of Ducolax at noon and PEG fluid starting at 3:30PM.


My doc has changed over to the one-day Ducolax process, but using Gatorade or similar for the fluid. So much more palatable than the gallon of the awful stuff. I think I used some SKRATCH mix in there as well.

Don't bother being awake for the procedure. Fentanyl is the best thing ever.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Interesting the different preps and effects. As I mentioned earlier, mine was also a one day prep. Mine was Miralax that I mixed with Koolaid made with Stevia. Was very effective, doc also liked the results.

I still am happy I did mine without sedation. Will do the next one like that also.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess it's that time. Just got a call form my GI's office. I now have my next one scheduled for right after the first of the year. I must have a revolving door back there by now. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks you guys!!

got it done this morning!! and it was actually a walk in the park. even the prep wasnt horrible, since i ratcheted down the eating early.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> ... even the prep wasnt horrible, since i ratcheted down the eating early.


What does that have to do with the noxiousness of the prep?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> thanks you guys!!
> 
> got it done this morning!! and it was actually a walk in the park. even the prep wasnt horrible, since i ratcheted down the eating early.


Awesome. Hopefully, you'll be on the 10 year plan. I'm 5 year because of family history.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Had mine yesterday. Dr prescribed Suprep. Stuff is gross. No food day of prep which started at 5:00 PM for the first round. I mtb'd for a couple of hours so I was thirsty at 5:00. Second round was at 10:00. By then I was urinating out my ass. 
Stopped by 3:00 AM. Procedure was uneventful because drugs put me right to sleep. All is well. A couple of polyps. Next one in 10 years. By then I'll be 78. Maybe medicine will have a better way by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> What does that have to do with the noxiousness of the prep?


maybe mental. but i imagined it would be awful if i ate nothing but cheeseburgers the week of prep. (or maybe swallowed a fistfull of macadamia nuts whole) so just kinda didnt. i took one big BM without the drink and pretty much cleaned myself out early...drinking the stuff was pretty much just a relatively clean flush...i went clear super early in the first day. i know TMI.

i didnt want to sit there half a day evacuating a bunch of all you can eat indian food.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

You said "colonoscopy" so I have to post this. This is a famous piece by humorist Dave Barry on his procedure. I've never had one but it still makes me laugh every time i read it.

Dave Barry: A journey into my colon ? and yours | Miami Herald


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Dave Barry is great. Jeff Foxworthy's depiction makes me laugh until I hurt too:


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm 53 and my doc is starting to hound me to get mine done. I had a sigmoidoscopy done in my early 20s and I still shudder over the memories of that. I don't like it, but I'm going to go ahead and get this one scheduled. I've got a 3 yr old daughter I want to see grow up.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I turn 52 in 3 weeks. Had my yearly physical today, and the doc mentions that I'm at that age. I noticed on the wall there was a poster/ad for something called 'cologuard', which is a type of non-intrusive colon cancer test. I asked him about it, and he said I was a good candidate for that type test since there was no history of colon cancer in the family, but that depending on how the test comes back, I may still have to have the normal colonoscopy test. Has anyone here tried this type test ?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

anyone here on obamacare


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

splitendz said:


> I turn 52 in 3 weeks. Had my yearly physical today, and the doc mentions that I'm at that age. I noticed on the wall there was a poster/ad for something called 'cologuard', which is a type of non-intrusive colon cancer test. I asked him about it, and he said I was a good candidate for that type test since there was no history of colon cancer in the family, but that depending on how the test comes back, I may still have to have the normal colonoscopy test. Has anyone here tried this type test ?


I had the Cologuard test last year. Came back negative. But, part of that test is a yearly stool test for blood. Mine came bad positive this year. Dr assumed me that it could be from anything from a bloody nose to a hemroid. He strongly suggested a colonoscopy. Had it and everything is fine. At 68, I'll opt for the Cologuard when my 10 year anniversary comes around.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting article about colonoscopy and non-invasive screening options:

Facts, Myths, and the Stool DNA Test | Medpage Today

My doc went directly to pushing for the colonoscopy, but I'm going to go back and see about one of the non-invasive tests first since my only risk factor is being over 50.


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

Prepping as we type for tomorrows premiere screening...............


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

Done. 2 small polyps removed. Back in another 5 years...........


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

rorhound said:


> Done. 2 small polyps removed. Back in another 5 years...........


Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Colonoscopy...? 
Get one.
You'll be glad you did (and so will the nurse who preps your behind.)
And then afterwards, go for a ride.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not knocking the blood test and less invasive lower-colon probe.... but the real deal is not all that bad, so why take a half-measure? Don't trust me, I'm not a doctor, but I've had two colonoscopies. Trust your doctor >> ask him if he had (or will have) a colonoscopy or the blood test. I know what he'll say. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

One important point that may be missed here is that the prime goal of a colonoscopy is not to detect colon cancer but rather to detect and remove polyps. These are early, benign lesions that can become full blown colon cancer. The detection and removal of these has great benefit. You don't do that with a non invasive test.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> One important point that may be missed here is that the prime goal of a colonoscopy is not to detect colon cancer but rather to detect and remove polyps. These are early, benign lesions that can become full blown colon cancer. The detection and removal of these has great benefit. You don't do that with a non invasive test.


Not entirely true. Cologuard detects cancer and pre-cancer cells. A polyp may be benign or pre-cancerous.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

DIY colonoscopy kit under $100 available at Harbor Freight and the corner liquor store:










*+*










*+*


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

TheBaldBlur said:


> DIY colonoscopy kit under $100 available at Harbor Freight and the corner liquor store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You First!


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but it helped me prepare for my colonoscopy, which I had put off for three years. Next week, I am having a portion of my colon removed for what appears to be a precancerous polyp (keeping fingers crossed that it stays that way) that was too large to remove during the colonoscopy. I wish I had listened to my doctor and not procrastinated, but I am thankful I that I had the colonoscopy done. I would encourage you other procrastinators to schedule yours. Luckily, it's winter and I won't miss any spring ride time.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

photonanc6 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it helped me prepare for my colonoscopy, which I had put off for three years. Next week, I am having a portion of my colon removed for what appears to be a precancerous polyp (keeping fingers crossed that it stays that way) that was too large to remove during the colonoscopy. I wish I had listened to my doctor and not procrastinated, but I am thankful I that I had the colonoscopy done. I would encourage you other procrastinators to schedule yours. Luckily, it's winter and I won't miss any spring ride time.


A thread with good information like this will never be "old" until we cure cancer completely. 

Thank you for adding to it. If more people read about situations like they may decide to not procrastinate and get help sooner. Your contribution is very appreciated!

Good luck with the surgery. It sounds like it is minor enough that complication risk is low. You're going to be fine.


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks! Surgeon said I should be back to work in 3-5 weeks. I haven't had that much time off since I was a kid.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year I learned that a 56 year old friend of mine was fighting through a tough battle with colon cancer. It was really upsetting to learn this. He shared that he was diagnosed with symptoms in September 2015, but had not previously been tested with a colonoscopy. 

By late 2016 he was preparing himself for dying. Then he switched to a new treatment and made remarkable progress. He shared this with me in a note: 

“At the beginning of February 2017, I was at the point in my mind that I had accepted that I was not going to make it through this year. Then in early February, my oncologist changed my treatment to a chemo called Erbatux. It's an approved treatment but it is harsh and some people can't take it. My transition was difficult, but I kept praying and pushing myself through the hard times and I'm really happy that I did so. This new drug started making an immediate impact on me after two weeks. The improvement was so great that my energy levels increased to where it was in the second half of 2015 and all the symptoms that I noted above went away. My blood markers were dropping rapidly. The graph showing these markers was practically a straight line down from levels that were excessively high. In April, I had a scan and the results confirmed what I was feeling and what the blood markers were indicating. The cancer was decreasing!! I felt great. I was able to start doing things again versus resting all of the time. As of today, I still feel great. My next scan is next Tuesday in NYC. Through all of this, I managed to keep working, though I was considering quitting in early February. I have been traveling more and really feeling great. My stamina has been better than ever. I have definitely been on some physical and emotional roller coaster rides with this cancer for almost two years now. Let's stay in touch and if there is anything I can ever do for you, please let me know. “

That note was in July. 

Joe died on Dec 27th. 

Get your colonoscopy, guys. 

RIP Joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. Really sorry to read about your friend, Joe. 

Next Monday, 7:00 am is my appointment. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to read this. Rest well, Joe.

Erbitux is indeed rough. The one that really got me was FOLFIRI with Avastin and especially FOLFOX with Oxaliplatin. The Oxaliplatin kills nerve cells and if you're not careful you can lose sensitivity in your extremities. It got so bad that during the winter I would have to run from my car to my apartment and open the door lock as quickly as possible before my hands went numb or else I wouldn't be able to handle the key in the lock. Unfortunately my feet were also going numb (regardless of temperature) so it made running up stairs even more dicey. The oncologist eventually took me off the Oxaliplatin before the damage became permanent which happens to some patients. 

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Forster said:


> Guessing the "Cure" in quotes indicates colectomy, hence the quote marks. To the earlier discussion regarding VA recommendations, the CDC, ACA and AMA seem to agree with the age 50 and every ten years rule for normal patients. CDC - Colorectal Cancer Screening Guidelines That's enough expertise for me.


What, are you actually saying that the AMA may be more qualified than the VA?

I'm shocked!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't _want _ to do the procedure, but after reading this thread, I'm going to pick a day when my wife doesn't work and get it done.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow. Really sorry to read about your friend, Joe.
> 
> Next Monday, 7:00 am is my appointment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the A OK. Good for another 5-10 years. Will be age 60 to 65. Dang, I'll be an old timer. Hopefully, still riding the mountain bike. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome. We’re all glad you got that “behind” you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

UPDATE: I had my colon resection two weeks ago and the polyp was not cancerous. Very thankful. However, if I had the colonoscopy three years ago, the polyp may have been small enough to remove through the colonoscopy. The surgeon was able to use the robot for a portion of the surgery, but had to switch to open surgery. So, I have four small incisions that are practically healed and one larger that is slowing down my recovery time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Good to hear.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Curveball said:


> I don't _want _ to do the procedure, but after reading this thread, I'm going to pick a day when my wife doesn't work and get it done.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.


For me, the first colonoscopy was great peace of mind. Not a big deal at all. A little outside of the ordinary day to day routine, though.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Just get one, you don't want to wait to long. The night before is an adventure, the procedure itself is nothing. The consequences of not getting one are something you don't want to go through.


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I figure that there are enough people giving encouragement to get it done. I figure I'd at least give some ideas on how to survive the prep time.

1. go buy a big pack of baby wipes. I don't care if you feel stupid. trust me, by the 7th hour of cleansing, toilet paper feels like 60 grit sandpaper.
2. a liberal amount of KY on the sphincter goes a long way to stopping the burning ring if fire. Start applying early in the process of the purge. (see point 1)
3. when sitting in the waiting room for your turn to go in to get your procedure, know your access routes to the bathroom. If you thought you had already passed more than your body weight through your ass, it doesn't mean that once you get to the hospital it's going to stop flowing.
4. the drugs they give you via the IV are your friend. The one plus side to getting it done.
5. don't fool yourself that you will be all OK after it's done and can operate heavy machinery a couple of hours after the procedure.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

roadkill401 said:


> I figure that there are enough people giving encouragement to get it done. I figure I'd at least give some ideas on how to survive the prep time.
> 
> 1. go buy a big pack of baby wipes. I don't care if you feel stupid. trust me, by the 7th hour of cleansing, toilet paper feels like 60 grit sandpaper.
> 2. a liberal amount of KY on the sphincter goes a long way to stopping the burning ring if fire. Start applying early in the process of the purge. (see point 1)
> ...


Sorry but I have to admit 1-3 were funny as heck 

Great info and I'll take it all to heart (or some other part of my body)


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

got another scope due this week. This time only one packet of prep to drink instead of 3, so here's hoping I don't react as badly as last time. even if I did I wouldn't hesitate to go though it so if that cancer is returning we can address it as soon as possible


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

bsieb said:


> The VA considers it an invasive procedure that should only be done if other indicators are present, as it is not without risk, according to my physician. Just saying.


yup. They provide a kit so you can send back a stool sample. My stools are all leather and I don't want to damage the fabric. I may be able to snip off a piece from the bottom.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i just met a guy. 46 years old. has colon cancer. he got lucky, he felt the pain when he tried to pick something heavy up. he thought it was a hernia.

doc..saw the location, muttered something about no way that is a hernia. they cut out a tumor and he is on chemo.

this stuff is serious.

my boss is putting it off. i like him and badgered him until he made an appointment.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

The prep has improved recently. I have had several, and the horrible tasting stuff that causes you to forcefully shoot the contents of your insides out is gone. It's pretty easy now. As others have already said, they give you either a full knockout or a date rape drug where trust me you won't care what they do. I have had both.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I had one a few weeks ago due to my sister and mother having a close call with bowel cancer. 

The Picoprep is bad but you can mix it with cordial etc.

That Propofol sure is good stuff.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

The last test I had was 4 years ago. The stuff they gave me to drink didn't work. Never emptied me. I was pretty uncomfortable when I showed up for my appointment the next morning. Rescheduling was not an option -- rural area where a visiting doctor comes once per month to do a bunch in one day.
So they gave me a shot of something and 30 seconds later I was Mount Vesuvius.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I hate to say this, but a colonoscopy sounds like a real PITA..............


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Cancer is worse.



OlMarin said:


> I hate to say this, but a colonoscopy sounds like a real PITA..............


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Joel_l said:


> Cancer is worse.


.
Yes it is, I'm still going through what JCWages went through. Surgery followed by chemo and radiation. The only thing worse than getting cancer is telling your mother and sister's and loved ones you have it and seeing the look of fear and sadness in their eyes.
It's a simple procedure.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Joel_l said:


> Cancer is worse.


That is exactly the tactic my Dr. used when I offered a little resistance. Hard to argue with that logic...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

If something shows up on the poo stick, colonoscopy is in order. My doc at the VA is OK with that.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Then it might already be too late. The idea is prevention. Generally, once there is blood, something is already going on. The idea is that the colonoscopy finds and removes any polyps before they can develop into a problem. If there aren't any, great, they usually send you on your way for another 10 years. Even if there are some as there was with mine, they were remove and found to be benign and I was sent on my way for another 10 years.

If you want to take the risk, that is your choice. It would be a shame to have to regret it.



OlMarin said:


> If something shows up on the poo stick, colonoscopy is in order. My doc at the VA is OK with that.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

The propofol is wonderful. You drift away and then wake up refreshed and feeling like you just had the best nap ever. That said, make sure the doctor discusses any results with whoever is giving you a ride home. The doc mentioned a few things to me post-procedure and I have zero memory of talking to him. Fortunately, he also makes a post-procedure phone call a few days later to clarify. I had three little polyps, all easily removed.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

<The propofol is wonderful>

The thought of being sedated creeps me out. I had no issue doing the procedure but told the doc only if I could get it done without sedation. The whole thing was not a big deal. I've had gas that was more uncomfortable. Other than feeling some pressure now and then, there was no pain, not even while ripping the polyps off.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm 51, and intended to get one when I was 50 but I wrecked myself that year - had two surgeries within a month of each other, and that postponed the colonoscopy.

Nonetheless, I got my first colonoscopy less than 2wks ago... and it was a breeze (from the fast, to the prep, and to the actual procedure).

I had lots of gummy bears and Vitamin Water Zero (just not red or purple colored ones).

The prep was non-eventful - chugged without issue; 64oz the night before and 64oz the day of the procedure. 

Split dosage is the way to go for two reasons; 1) clearing the colon following sleep flushes a lot of stuff that accumulates during the night and 2) for those concerned about drinking the prep; drinking 64oz at once is a lot better than drinking 128oz.

Note, I didn't have to run to the bathroom in a panic every 5sec, nor was my ass a burning ring of fire. Also, I was able to sleep peacefully the entire night!

The procedure, well, after 20-30min of getting info/vitals, etc., you're sent off to the yellow brick road for a stroll.

Boom - you're done.

There is really no excuse for NOT getting a colonoscopy, CANCER KILLS, and being inconvenienced a day or two is a small price to pay for possibly saving my life! ... they found four polyps, and I'm awaiting the results.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

woodchips said:


> I
> The prep was non-eventful - chugged without issue; 64oz the night before and 64oz the day of the procedure.
> .


Why 128 oz? I just had one done, and only had to drink 64 oz the prior eve.

I had one polyp removed.

Really, to me, the worst part was the restriction of diet leading up the the procedure. As for having the sh*ts, I found that I had about a half of an hour of frequent trips to the head, but otherwise, they were sporadic.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Crankout said:


> Why 128 oz?


That's the amount I was instructed to consume per the prescription.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

woodchips said:


> That's the amount I was instructed to consume per the prescription.


Gotcha.

I agree, though, that it was not a huge big deal overall. I just hated the liquid diet.


----------



## bobdavisnpf (Apr 5, 2018)

Did some kinda smear test a bunch of times as a pre-screen, all ok. Got insurance to cover that poop-in-a-box kit, took over 2 years for them to approve. Did the test 5 months ago, took 2 tires. Still waiting for them to release test results to dr office. I'd call it a sh - show but that's a little too obvious to even call it a pun


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Like a lot of others in this thread, I had put this off for a couple of years. Didn't like the idea of the restricted diet, really didn't like the idea of drinking the prep stuff, and certainly didn't like the idea of conscious sedation for the procedure.

Turns out everyone of my concerns was totally unfounded. The restricted diet wasn't really that restrictive, the prep was by far the worst part (and on a scale of 1 to 10 of unpleasantness, it was about a 3 or 4) and really only lasted about 4-4.5 hours total. *Pro tip: the colder that prep is the easier it is to drink it, it just tastes like slightly salty water.* The conscious sedation was more like slightly blurry vision - I was completely aware of what was going on around me and was interacting with the staff the whole time. There was no pressure or discomfort from the 'scope at all.

All in all, it turned out to be a *total* non-event. Two hours after walking into the surgical center to check in, I was walking out on my way to breakfast. If you're at all apprehensive about undergoing this, don't be. *Just do it, cancer is far, far worse.*


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, my first one last Wednesday. The anticipation is way worse than the actual procedure. The prep is the worst part and simply because of the taste- think salty cough syrup... I should have used COLD water. As it was, not so horrible. Like Fairbanks, I'd much rather have this peace of mind than cancer.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one done a couple weeks ago. It is so easy, not even close to how bad I thought it would be.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally got it done last month and no problems.

Thanks for bringing it up John.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

A colonoscopy is nothing like you think before having one. it is very simple for the patient . say your name back words and then you wake up done. Then you get snacks and drinks. A friend will have to drive you home and you get to stop and pig out at your favorite diner!! the nurses are always hot!
For any one worried about it,dont be I had 2 so far. 
If you are due for one ,please go. it is no biggy,


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Just chiming in to appreciate the consistent message here...one that is motivating me to not only get scoped at 51, but to change my doc...last visit I asked him if there was any kind of preventative work I should be considering given that I'm now over 50, and he said 'no'. I asked about a colonoscopy, and he said that the chances of cancer are really low, and that if you are really stressed worrying about it, then that could make it worthwhile...or if you are noticing any blood...

Yipes...I appreciate conservative medicine (and that is one of the reasons I see him, and that he really takes his time), but I thought that was a bit extreme...


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Iparider, don't get mad at me, but you are in denial, making excuses and avoiding the procedure. You are over thinking it just like all that had one are saying.
I garentee you after you have one you will wonder why you worried about it.. get it done!


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

winginit said:


> Iparider, don't get mad at me, but you are in denial, making excuses and avoiding the procedure. You are over thinking it just like all that had one are saying.
> I garentee you after you have one you will wonder why you worried about it.. get it done!


Sorry, but go back and read it again...I'm not in denial...I'm recognizing and addressing the issue by switching docs and getting scoped


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

winginit said:


> A colonoscopy is nothing like you think before having one. it is very simple for the patient . say your name back words and then you wake up done. Then you get snacks and drinks. A friend will have to drive you home and you get to stop and pig out at your favorite diner!! *the nurses are always hot*!
> For any one worried about it,dont be I had 2 so far.
> If you are due for one ,please go. it is no biggy,


I want to go to your doctor next time.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Curveball said:


> I want to go to your doctor next time.


If you think I'm lying then maybe u should


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

IPA Rider said:


> Just chiming in to appreciate the consistent message here...one that is motivating me to not only get scoped at 51, but to change my doc...last visit I asked him if there was any kind of preventative work I should be considering given that I'm now over 50, and he said 'no'. I asked about a colonoscopy, and he said that the chances of cancer are really low, and that if you are really stressed worrying about it, then that could make it worthwhile...or if you are noticing any blood...
> 
> Yipes...I appreciate conservative medicine (and that is one of the reasons I see him, and that he really takes his time), but I thought that was a bit extreme...


That's not "conservative medicine"...that's malpractice.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

winginit said:


> If you think I'm lying then maybe u should


Oh no, I don't think you're lying at all. I didn't mean to imply that in the least.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

IPA Rider said:


> Just chiming in to appreciate the consistent message here...one that is motivating me to not only get scoped at 51, but to change my doc...last visit I asked him if there was any kind of preventative work I should be considering given that I'm now over 50, and he said 'no'. I asked about a colonoscopy, and he said that the chances of cancer are really low, and that if you are really stressed worrying about it, then that could make it worthwhile...or if you are noticing any blood...
> 
> Yipes...I appreciate conservative medicine (and that is one of the reasons I see him, and that he really takes his time), but I thought that was a bit extreme...


I'd say that the vast majority of general practitioners would disagree with your doctor. Keep in mind that the colonoscopy finds more other problems than cancer too.


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


This is a ignorant statement! Sorry


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


When something arises..it will be too late!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


By the time symptoms start showing, it will likely be too late for effective treatment.

It's your life though.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and *looking for something until the need arises*.


Yes! They'll be able to diagnose your colon cancer months before you die from it.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


As I mentioned early on in this thread, what prompted me originally was, when I was 46 or 47, my sister was diagnosed with colon cancer. I then immediately requested a colonoscopy, which my doctor thought was a good idea due to the family history. He would have started me at 50 anyway. I had a couple polyps, if I remember right, but they tested them and they were non-cancerous. I've had a couple more colonoscopies since then. No issues.

I am 60 now - my sister had some of her colon removed and lives with a bag attached to her abdomen. She underwent chemo and radiation also, which was very difficult for her. But she is still alive.

Had it been found sooner, all that may have been avoided.

I decided to start this thread for people to consider so they can understand that the general perception of the procedure is far overblown compared to what actually happens. But we all get to make our own decisions.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Curveball said:


> Finally got it done last month and no problems.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up John.


Great news, Jason. Glad to hear it! See you on the trails before summer is over, I expect!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

BrianR60077 said:


> i probably will never get one done, im only 45 and my last physical examination of any kind was when i was like 29 or 30 and in no hurry to get one. dont see a need to get someone probing and looking for something until the need arises.


One of my buddies got colon cancer in his early to mid 30's. No family history. He had a BAD stomach pain that got bad enough to need to go to a doctor... a week later he was minus most of his colon and thankful to be alive to raise his two little girls...

It's no joke guys... cancer can hit anytime and it is rough.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I start my prep tmrw...ugh... This Thursday will be my 2nd. They found 3-4 polyps (benign) last year when I was 50yo. Hoping for none this year so I don't have to repeat this dreaded prep next summer.


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

i have never trusted any doctor, and you pay to listen to them tell you not to eat meat, drink water, not everthing with sugar and caffine or booze that tastes good, tell you to join a health club, i deliver for uber eats by bike, over 100 miles a week plus then i go out and ride with my friend on weekends.... no need to hear all of that nonsense plus have to pay something to get poked and prodded and told when and what to eat and drink


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

BrianR60077 said:


> i have never trusted any doctor, and you pay to listen to them tell you not to eat meat, drink water, not everthing with sugar and caffine or booze that tastes good, tell you to join a health club, i deliver for uber eats by bike, over 100 miles a week plus then i go out and ride with my friend on weekends.... no need to hear all of that nonsense plus have to pay something to get poked and prodded and told when and what to eat and drink


Funny


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

its true, last physical i had was 15 to 20 years ago and thats all it was getting poked and prodded and told all kinds of crap on what to eat, what not to eat, drink only water.... im not paying for that especially since there is no issues


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BrianR60077 said:


> its true, last physical i had was 15 to 20 years ago and thats all it was getting poked and prodded and told all kinds of crap on what to eat, what not to eat, drink only water.... im not paying for that especially since there is no issues


That you know of, right?

BTW it doesn't have to be cancer to end up with a Colonoscopy, my Mom had an infection, and had to wear a bag for 2 years (this was on top of her dementia) luckily her surgeon is amazing! and he as able to reverse the colonoscopy.

Wearing a bag, is something I don't wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## BrianR60077 (Jul 25, 2018)

dont know too many people that have medical issues that can do a bike messenger job over a 100 miles a week, plus go for rides in the evenings and on weekends plus remain awake doing enjoyable things until 2 am only to get up at 5:30 the next morning... so must be in perfect shape


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

they really suggested a follow up after one year, for a few benign polyps? do you have a family history of cancer?


mbcracken said:


> I start my prep tmrw...ugh... This Thursday will be my 2nd. They found 3-4 polyps (benign) last year when I was 50yo. Hoping for none this year so I don't have to repeat this dreaded prep next summer.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

winginit said:


> Funny


He's like that. A real comedian. Read more of his posts for more heartfelt chuckles.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> He's like that. A real comedian. Read more of his posts for more heartfelt chuckles.


Real real funny


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

nhodge said:


> they really suggested a follow up after one year, for a few benign polyps? do you have a family history of cancer?


In addition to family history and number of polyps, followup intervals would also be based on size and the degree of pre-cancerous change that any of the polyps might show.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I had a couple that were concerning size large marble size but benign still thus the followup. I am hoping to be clear this time and no need for a 3-5 years. Or at least long enough to forget the prep process... ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

mbcracken said:


> I had a couple that were concerning size large marble size but benign still thus the followup. I am hoping to be clear this time and no need for a 3-5 years. Or at least long enough to forget the prep process... ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


If you're clear this time, they'll likely recommend a 3-year recheck because of your history of advanced adenomas. If you're clear at that exam, they'll likely recommend 5-year recheck, and every 5-years thereafter.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

good luck this time around


mbcracken said:


> I had a couple that were concerning size large marble size but benign still thus the followup. I am hoping to be clear this time and no need for a 3-5 years. Or at least long enough to forget the prep process... ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

All clear...yeah! Except for the clip they used last year to seal a snip. They took that out. 5 year plan now...phew!

Thanks all for the hopes.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

BrianR60077 said:


> i have never trusted any doctor, and you pay to listen to them tell you not to eat meat, drink water, not everthing with sugar and caffine or booze that tastes good, tell you to join a health club, i deliver for uber eats by bike, over 100 miles a week plus then i go out and ride with my friend on weekends.... no need to hear all of that nonsense plus have to pay something to get poked and prodded and told when and what to eat and drink


Darn straight, the regular doctors are all a bunch of crooks.

For real medical issues, you should definitely see a witch doctor. Those guys know what they're doing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

A regular Rocket Surgeon, there.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027347037665280000
LOL


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

mbcracken said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027347037665280000
> LOL


"Golytely" Is a cruel, cruel joke of a name.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I am about to turn 53 and the doc just took his maiden voyage. All clear....I have pics if anyone would like to see?


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

just had 3rd one of these, and 5th time through prep (2 for bowel surgery). Maybe I'm just getting better at it but prep wasn't so bad this time. and scan was all clear so pushed out next scope to 2 years from now


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

tubby74 said:


> just had 3rd one of these, and 5th time through prep (2 for bowel surgery). Maybe I'm just getting better at it but prep wasn't so bad this time.


Maybe you've just gotten used to what to expect. That first time through most are thinking "mother of God where is all this coming from????"



tubby74 said:


> scan was all clear so pushed out next scope to 2 years from now


that's the best news of all - congrats!


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I was more careful cleaning up at the start. The later runs are really acidic and if your butt is already raw it really hurts. Last few though its been all over by bed time, today had as few episodes in the morning too, but was still able to bus it to the hospital ok. 

Same as my recent CT scans though, nurses say what great veins I have, and then completely fail to get the canula in.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Recently had mine. Went well. Except I bought no calorie jello to eat. By the time it was time to head to the procedure, my blood sugar was so low I was wobbly. Note to self ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I went in for a colonoscopy consultation today, and dudes, there was a kid in the waiting room that was all focked up. This kid (15 yo?) was rocking back 'n' forth, fidgeting of the highest order, rubbing his head and doing all sorts of weird ****. I wanted to ask him what was up widdat?!?

Anyhoo, going in for my first (never had one) colon plucking on the 22nd. Fast on Sunday, Monday I go in bright & squirrelly and git 'er done. Woohoo! Can't wait!

I guess I'll take Uber to and fro, but do I really need it? He said they'll give me a drowsy pill for the procedure, so I'll need a ride home. Will I?


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

yes you do need a responsible person to give you a ride home afterwards becuase they will likely sedate you for the procedure. In my case they used fentanyl - though in restrospect I sort of feel that was overkill.

Colonoscopy itself was pretty trivial imho. easy to handle procedure for me. But I've had an angiogram, MRI, echocardiogram, CT cardiography, and open heart surgery also in the last 8 months since my colonoscopy. The hardest part is the prep, drinking all that liquid and pooping it all out at home prior.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> That you know of, right?
> 
> BTW it doesn't have to be cancer to end up with a Colonoscopy, my Mom had an infection, and had to wear a bag for 2 years (this was on top of her dementia) luckily her surgeon is amazing! and he as able to reverse the colonoscopy.
> 
> Wearing a bag, is something I don't wish on my worst enemy.


I think you mean to say COLOSTOMY (hole put in to remove colon contents), not COLONOSCOPY (camera up the bum to take a look inside the colon).


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

BrianR60077 said:


> i have never trusted any doctor, and you pay to listen to them tell you not to eat meat, drink water, not everthing with sugar and caffine or booze that tastes good, tell you to join a health club, i deliver for uber eats by bike, over 100 miles a week plus then i go out and ride with my friend on weekends.... no need to hear all of that nonsense plus have to pay something to get poked and prodded and told when and what to eat and drink


And his epitaph read.........Saved a ton of money by not having routine Doctors visits, but had the most outlandish funeral money could buy.....


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My last one a few years ago was under propofol, as was the one 10 years prior. It's white like milk and they shoot it in thru the IV using a huge syringe. Was out the whole time and felt fine within minutes afterward. I did have a ride home.


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> My last one a few years ago was under propofol, as was the one 10 years prior. It's white like milk and they shoot it in thru the IV using a huge syringe. Was out the whole time and felt fine within minutes afterward. I did have a ride home.


Milk of Amnesia


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> I went in for a colonoscopy consultation today, and dudes, there was a kid in the waiting room that was all focked up. This kid (15 yo?) was rocking back 'n' forth, fidgeting of the highest order, rubbing his head and doing all sorts of weird ****. I wanted to ask him what was up widdat?!?
> 
> Anyhoo, going in for my first (never had one) colon plucking on the 22nd. Fast on Sunday, Monday I go in bright & squirrelly and git 'er done. Woohoo! Can't wait!
> 
> I guess I'll take Uber to and fro, but do I really need it? He said they'll give me a drowsy pill for the procedure, so I'll need a ride home. Will I?


Yes, you'll need it. I've had four or five of them due to my colitis. I have another one scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> Yes, you'll need it. I've had four or five of them due to my colitis. I have another one scheduled for next Tuesday.


Good luck! Let me know how it goes...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> I went in for a colonoscopy consultation today, and dudes, there was a kid in the waiting room that was all focked up. This kid (15 yo?) was rocking back 'n' forth, fidgeting of the highest order, rubbing his head and doing all sorts of weird ****. I wanted to ask him what was up widdat?!?
> 
> Anyhoo, going in for my first (never had one) colon plucking on the 22nd. Fast on Sunday, Monday I go in bright & squirrelly and git 'er done. Woohoo! Can't wait!
> 
> I guess I'll take Uber to and fro, but do I really need it? He said they'll give me a drowsy pill for the procedure, so I'll need a ride home. Will I?


I don't think they'll let you take an Uber. It has to be someone who'll take responsibility for you.

I've had five colonoscopies now, having started in my mid-30s. With the propofol sedation it was the best sleep I'd had since my last colonoscopy. Note that I'm posting this at 1:21am.

The procedure is nothing. The bowel prep blows.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> I guess I'll take Uber to and fro, but do I really need it? He said they'll give me a drowsy pill for the procedure, so I'll need a ride home. Will I?


I had an endoscopy a few years back, and am scheduled for a colonoscopy and endoscopy later this year. In Canada (Ontario) you HAVE to be released to another responsible adult, they will not let you leave the hospital alone.

I had the semi-conscious sedation and while I felt fine that day I honestly have zero recollection of anything after I swallowed the pill. I remember being awake and my wife driving me home but that is it. No details of the day at all.

It's down to liability for the hospital. My wife tells me that during the day I was totally spaced out, as in she had to watch me because I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone having taken those drugs before a colonoscopy should get a great laugh (and slight grimace) from this






Possibly the hardest I've ever laughed at a video


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I had mine about 5 years ago. They gave me propofol and when I came out of it, I felt great. Literally ecstatic. I can see why the drug is abused.

The prep was bad back then. Like drinking antifreeze. I believe that it did have glycol in it. The prep nowadays is much better. I am on a high fiber diet, so I don't carry a lot in my intestines anyways.

Now these fat guys that you see walking around who look like they're carrying twins? I cannot imagine how much food is being carried around in their intestines.

As a PSA... Taking fiber supplements and eating high fiber grain foods really helps your whole body health. For bread, I eat Killer Daves 21 grain bread. It is dense like fruitcake but with grains and seeds.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

bakerjw said:


> I had mine about 5 years ago. They gave me propofol and when I came out of it, I felt great. Literally ecstatic. I can see why the drug is abused.


I didn't want to mention it before but yeah, the euphoria afterwards was incredible. A high like no other. I didn't want it to end. It's what Michael Jackson was hooked on when he asked for "more milk."


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

This sure is an interesting thread with some horrifying anecdotes. What I'd really like to know is--what has changed about humans that a procedure this invasive is now considered normal for 100% of the population? Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago, and certainly the concept of requiring 100% of the population to undergo procedures this invasive under the guise of preventive medicine is a relatively new concept. Even mammography has now been proven to have its own risks, including causing cancers on a macro scale, when overused. How are we really to know if all of this is necessary?

While my view isn't as extreme as some posters above, I remain very skeptical that we need all this medical treatment. I've seldom had any situation--even where I was obviously injured--where medical treatment did me any good. I dread anything more serious than a dental cleaning as a result (but I also don't want to be an idiot and say I reject all medical care, that is just not the case).


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I had my first colonoscopy on July 3rd. Everything went great and I'm good for 10 years, no polyps!

The prep tastes like Robitussin mixed with sea water and saccharine, awful, but you just deal with it. A couple gulps to get a pint down.

As far as post-prep, I certainly didn't enjoy the water works, but I've had worse bouts with a stomach bug.

My big issue was the HUNGER. I probably saw 100 commercials for McDonald's, KFC and Popeye's that day. Not really my kind of food, but at that point I was ready to eat the south end of a north bound horse!


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

twodownzero said:


> This sure is an interesting thread with some horrifying anecdotes. What I'd really like to know is--what has changed about humans that a procedure this invasive is now considered normal for 100% of the population? Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago, and certainly the concept of requiring 100% of the population to undergo procedures this invasive under the guise of preventive medicine is a relatively new concept. Even mammography has now been proven to have its own risks, including causing cancers on a macro scale, when overused. How are we really to know if all of this is necessary?
> 
> While my view isn't as extreme as some posters above, I remain very skeptical that we need all this medical treatment. I've seldom had any situation--even where I was obviously injured--where medical treatment did me any good. I dread anything more serious than a dental cleaning as a result (but I also don't want to be an idiot and say I reject all medical care, that is just not the case).


Here in Canada they first screen you with a fecal occult test. You provide your poop and if there is no blood detected in it then their protocol is no colonoscopy performed at this time. If there is blood then colonoscopy is strongly advised just in case you have disease in the colon like polyps, precancerous or cancerous, or diverticulitis or other disorder.

It is a VERY GOOD idea to have this exam performed if they do find blood dude, it can save your life.

I'd call it almost non-invasive. There is no breaking the skin, no surgery. Colonoscopy itself is fairly trivial and easy to handle imho. The discomfort is all in heads of the neurotics. It is especially trivial compared to some of the other more invasive procedures I have had like angiogram, prostate biopsy, even MRI is more uncomfortable imho.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

It is funny what is considered "invasive", isn't it? 

Having dealt with Colitis off and on since '94, I'm more likely than average to end up with colon cancer as I age. You bet your ass I'm gonna get a regular screening.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

twodownzero said:


> This sure is an interesting thread with some horrifying anecdotes. What I'd really like to know is--what has changed about humans that a procedure this invasive is now considered normal for 100% of the population? Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago, and certainly the concept of requiring 100% of the population to undergo procedures this invasive under the guise of preventive medicine is a relatively new concept. Even mammography has now been proven to have its own risks, including causing cancers on a macro scale, when overused. How are we really to know if all of this is necessary?
> 
> While my view isn't as extreme as some posters above, I remain very skeptical that we need all this medical treatment. I've seldom had any situation--even where I was obviously injured--where medical treatment did me any good. I dread anything more serious than a dental cleaning as a result (but I also don't want to be an idiot and say I reject all medical care, that is just not the case).


I riding buddy of mine had one done at 55. They found and aggressively treated cancer. Probably would have killed if not found then.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

twodownzero said:


> This sure is an interesting thread with some horrifying anecdotes. What I'd really like to know is--what has changed about humans that a procedure this invasive is now considered normal for 100% of the population? Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago, and certainly the concept of requiring 100% of the population to undergo procedures this invasive under the guise of preventive medicine is a relatively new concept. Even mammography has now been proven to have its own risks, including causing cancers on a macro scale, when overused. How are we really to know if all of this is necessary?
> 
> While my view isn't as extreme as some posters above, I remain very skeptical that we need all this medical treatment. I've seldom had any situation--even where I was obviously injured--where medical treatment did me any good. I dread anything more serious than a dental cleaning as a result (but I also don't want to be an idiot and say I reject all medical care, that is just not the case).


I wouldn't consider colonoscopy invasive, other than maybe emotionally. There's no scalpel or puncture of any tissue (if all goes well) and there's no healing time. It's like looking at the back of your throat, but done at the other end of your GI tube and with a camera. If the GI doc finds any polyps and has to snip them out, then maybe there's some healing involved but it's minimal.

No one will force you to get medical care. It's there for you if you want it. Do you feel lucky? Would you be okay with the news that you've been slowly growing some colon cancer? Would you be okay with the news that you have a chronic illness that's now beyond treatment? If you eschew medical care then end up with an untreated chronic illness that will cost a million dollars to treat in late stages then would you be okay with that? Your decision.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

twodownzero said:


> This sure is an interesting thread with some horrifying anecdotes. What I'd really like to know is--what has changed about humans that a procedure this invasive is now considered normal for 100% of the population? Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago, and certainly the concept of requiring 100% of the population to undergo procedures this invasive under the guise of preventive medicine is a relatively new concept. Even mammography has now been proven to have its own risks, including causing cancers on a macro scale, when overused. How are we really to know if all of this is necessary?
> 
> While my view isn't as extreme as some posters above, I remain very skeptical that we need all this medical treatment. I've seldom had any situation--even where I was obviously injured--where medical treatment did me any good. I dread anything more serious than a dental cleaning as a result (but I also don't want to be an idiot and say I reject all medical care, that is just not the case).


Kinda like wearing a helmet, it only matters if you need it.

I wear a helmet, so far I haven't needed it, but I still wear it.

Edit: Not be cruel or harsh, but the fundamental issue is really all about perceptions of risk and personal choice.

What you choose is your choice, often experience either directly or vicariously, will lead to changes in perception, but ultimately it is up to the individual to choose.

I'm a medical professional. I can't tell you how many times I've had my advice disregarded. I don't take it personal, what people choose to do with their life is their choice.

I care for other people's health for my job, but I care for my health for my life.

So yeah, if I give advice and it's ignored, then it's all on them, ie I only give a shite if they give a shite.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

shoot I needed a helmet twice in the 33 years of MTBing I have done. One time was two days ago when I endoed onto my forehead off the MTB, and I ended up in Emergency getting Xrays on my spine and chest, and other tests. luckily the head seemed to have been nicely protected by my Bell, but the whiplash has been nasty. Also had a minor concussion 4 years ago. I like helmets .. and I like my colonoscopy that came back negative!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Kinda like wearing a helmet, it only matters if you need it.
> 
> I wear a helmet, so far I haven't needed it, but I still wear it.
> 
> ...


It's not really comparable because there are no risks associated with wearing a helmet.

I'm not old enough for a colonoscopy to be indicated so I haven't had to make this decision. My comment really was intended to sweep more generally at the efficacy of preventative medicine.



Nat said:


> I wouldn't consider colonoscopy invasive, other than maybe emotionally. There's no scalpel or puncture of any tissue (if all goes well) and there's no healing time. It's like looking at the back of your throat, but done at the other end of your GI tube and with a camera. If the GI doc finds any polyps and has to snip them out, then maybe there's some healing involved but it's minimal.
> 
> No one will force you to get medical care. It's there for you if you want it. Do you feel lucky? Would you be okay with the news that you've been slowly growing some colon cancer? Would you be okay with the news that you have a chronic illness that's now beyond treatment? If you eschew medical care then end up with an untreated chronic illness that will cost a million dollars to treat in late stages then would you be okay with that? Your decision.


Anytime you are put under there are serious risks. It's nothing like looking at the back of your throat. If your doctor didn't tell you that, you didn't give informed consent.

I used to date a nurse anesthetist. She was absolutely obsessed with putting people under; it was the perfect job for her. I think part of the rush was having them teetering on the brink of death, all completely within her control. She was very good at her job and very passionate about it. Talking with her about these things was eye opening to say the least. Obviously complications are uncommon, but things certainly do happen.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

BrianR60077 said:


> its true, last physical i had was 15 to 20 years ago and thats all it was getting poked and prodded and told all kinds of crap on what to eat, what not to eat, drink only water.... im not paying for that especially since there is no issues


Yet.

If you can rationalize that a lack of care as being better for you, then sure, do what you want.

But it's a hard sale nonetheless.

I won't miss you when you're gone cuz I don't know you, but I suspect you will miss the years you lost because you were stoopid.

Just saying.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

twodownzero said:


> Anytime you are put under there are serious risks. It's nothing like looking at the back of your throat. If your doctor didn't tell you that, you didn't give informed consent.
> 
> I used to date a nurse anesthetist. She was absolutely obsessed with putting people under; it was the perfect job for her. I think part of the rush was having them teetering on the brink of death, all completely within her control. She was very good at her job and very passionate about it. Talking with her about these things was eye opening to say the least. Obviously complications are uncommon, but things certainly do happen.


Most gastroentereologists do not put the patient 'under' for colonoscopy. I think it is generally overkill to be using propofol for this - they did not offer this at the clinic I went to. But I guess I have not walked a mile in the shoes of a neurotic individual. I was wide awake and enjoyed watching the journey through part of my alimentary canal in real time, actually. You can request to have this done conscious, and even have it done without even a mild sedative, which I will do in future.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

twodownzero said:


> I'm not old enough for a colonoscopy to be indicated so I haven't had to make this decision. My comment really was intended to sweep more generally at the efficacy of preventative medicine.


RESULTS:
We analysed 1747 patients who died from colorectal cancer and 3460 colorectal cancer-free controls. Compared with no endoscopic screening, receipt of a screening colonoscopy was associated with a 67% reduction in the risk of death from any colorectal cancer (adjusted OR (aOR)=0.33, 95% CI 0.21 to 0.52). By cancer location, screening colonoscopy was associated with a 65% reduction in risk of death for right-colon cancers (aOR=0.35, CI 0.18 to 0.65) and a 75% reduction for left-colon/rectal cancers (aOR=0.25, CI 0.12 to 0.53).

CONCLUSIONS:
Screening colonoscopy was associated with a substantial and comparably decreased mortality risk for both right-sided and left-sided cancers within a large community-based population.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27733426


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

twodownzero said:


> It's not really comparable because there are no risks associated with wearing a helmet.


It is exactly the same, perception of risk is all about assessing costs and benefits. Many people avoid wearing safety gear for a wide variety of reasons:

"I act in a more responsible/safer manner when I don't wear armor"
"If I wear a set belt, there's a chance that it'll prevent me from safely exiting my vehicle"
"I'd rather take my chance through inaction than risk complications from action".

Again, it's all about perceptions of risk.

I read a wonderful article written by a climber who compared his perceptions of risk as a young adult (teens to twenties) to his perceptions of risk as a middle age adult.

He noted that as a young adult he would look at the risk of falls as something that could be protected against through "good practices", that the falls happened to "other people", and he was "good enough" to eliminate the risks.

As a middle aged adult his epiphany was that falls happen because that is a risk inherent in climbing, that even the best climbers fall, and that he was rationalize the risks.

His response: Climb less sketchy stuff.

Illness is inherent in being alive, the longer we are alive, the greater the risk of illness. Illness in many cases is preventable, some prevention can be gained through healthy living, some prevention can be gained through medical care, and some illness is just not preventable.

The key: Your choices as to how you prevent illness are the determining factors in how long you live and the quality of life you will have while you are alive.

Yes, genetics matter, but genetics are the constant, choice is the variable.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Prior to colonoscopy I was warned of one small magnitude risk with the procedure: as the catheter is inserted and runs into corners, there is a small risk of it abrading and perhaps puncturing the colon wall. It's rare but it is a non zero risk, and it is fully treatable. So there's that. But this is not the kind of thing that would be fatal, unlike allowing a cancer to go undiscovered for months and years.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> I guess I'll take Uber to and fro, but do I really need it? He said they'll give me a drowsy pill for the procedure, so I'll need a ride home. Will I?


Last colonoscopy I had, when my spouse came into the recovery area, I was eating crackers and drinking some water. Was talking in depth to the medical folks about my family history related to these matters.

Later that day after we were home and I woke up from my nap, my wife mentioned something I had said in the recovery room about family history that was new info to her.

I have no recollection of sharing that information, or any other information, while in recovery. In fact, I had no recollection of even talking to anyone, and the first thing I could remember was being in the car as she drove me home.

There have been other colonoscopies I've had where I do remember being in the recovery room. Don't know what was different, but true story.

So I say the advice about not signing any documents or operating a vehicle, and needing a responsible person for them to turn you over to for the drive home is the correct advice.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

BCsaltchucker said:


> Prior to colonoscopy I was warned of one small magnitude risk with the procedure: as the catheter is inserted and runs into corners, there is a small risk of it abrading and perhaps puncturing the colon wall. It's rare but it is a non zero risk, and it is fully treatable. So there's that. But this is not the kind of thing that would be fatal, unlike allowing a cancer to go undiscovered for months and years.


This happened to my father in law. Not surprisingly, he delayed telling the doctor, because he's that kind of guy, so by the time he did go back in, things had progressed farther than they should have. But they administered the appropriate treatment, and he recovered quickly.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

BCsaltchucker said:


> Most gastroentereologists do not put the patient 'under' for colonoscopy. I think it is generally overkill to be using propofol for this - they did not offer this at the clinic I went to. But I guess I have not walked a mile in the shoes of a neurotic individual. I was wide awake and enjoyed watching the journey through part of my alimentary canal in real time, actually. You can request to have this done conscious, and even have it done without even a mild sedative, which I will do in future.


I didn't realize that was even an option. My office neighbor described quite a bit of pain from his procedure a few weeks ago. My mom was definitely put under when she had hers.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

twodownzero said:


> It's not really comparable because there are no risks associated with wearing a helmet.
> 
> I'm not old enough for a colonoscopy to be indicated so I haven't had to make this decision. My comment really was intended to sweep more generally at the efficacy of preventative medicine.
> 
> ...


So don't get medical care. Do you think anyone else will give a damn? It's your choice. We're available for you if you need us. You make your bed, you sleep in it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ladmo said:


> Last colonoscopy I had, when my spouse came into the recovery area, I was eating crackers and drinking some water. Was talking in depth to the medical folks about my family history related to these matters.
> 
> Later that day after we were home and I woke up from my nap, my wife mentioned something I had said in the recovery room about family history that was new info to her.
> 
> ...


I once had a colonoscopy in a facility that was in the same building as my wife's office. After the procedure the first thing I remembered was sitting in a chair in my wife's office wondering who put my pants on me. Ha!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

twodownzero said:


> I didn't realize that was even an option. My office neighbor described quite a bit of pain from his procedure a few weeks ago. My mom was definitely put under when she had hers.


One time, I remember somewhat waking up to mild discomfort in the rump area and pressure in places usually reserved for pretty intense cramps. I think I was moaning a little, or whatever, and I swore later the last thing I heard was someone said "give him some more". Next thing I new, I was eating crackers and getting ready to go home.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

driver bob said:


> and am scheduled for a colonoscopy and endoscopy later this year.


Ask them to clean the scope between the procedures or make sure they do the endoscopy first at least


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

BCsaltchucker said:


> Here in Canada they first screen you with a fecal occult test. You provide your poop and if there is no blood detected in it then their protocol is no colonoscopy performed at this time. If there is blood then colonoscopy is strongly advised just in case you have disease in the colon like polyps, precancerous or cancerous, or diverticulitis or other disorder.
> 
> It is a VERY GOOD idea to have this exam performed if they do find blood dude, it can save your life.
> 
> I'd call it almost non-invasive. There is no breaking the skin, no surgery. Colonoscopy itself is fairly trivial and easy to handle imho. The discomfort is all in heads of the neurotics. It is especially trivial compared to some of the other more invasive procedures I have had like angiogram, prostate biopsy, even MRI is more uncomfortable imho.


This is the standard in centralised health systems with a cost to benefit approach. The US costs nearly twice as much as a health system compared to equivalent quality systems , and this is one of the reasons why - over servicing and seeking perfection rather than good value. The classic example on Mtbr pages, is clavicle fractures - nearly all of them are surgically treated in the US, whereas evidence is only there for surgical treatment in around 20% of fractures ( 20% distal or proximal examples)

Get your screening done then decide


----------



## gwhayduke (Nov 18, 2016)

I’ve had two, due for my third in a couple more years. My mom had her colon removed due to metastatic ovarian cancer and had a colostomy. You’re right, the procedure is no big deal, and the alternative for me is unthinkable. Thanks for this post, you might be saving someone’s life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Twodownzero, I had a buddy who was diagnosed with colon cancer in his mid-30's... He lost nearly all of his colon and is lucky to be alive. I'm sure if he could have had a minimally invasive procedure that might have caught it earlier he would have been a happier guy. He had no idea until he got a pain so bad he had to be rushed to the hospital. There were no warning signs until it was nearly too late.

When I turned 50 and my doctor said to do it, I did it. Sure the prep stuff tastes like $hit- BFD, I've probably eaten worse crap for fun. I was just happy to get the all clear. The prep was not so bad after watching the Billy Connoly video and reading some very hilarious accounts from others.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

twodownzero said:


> I didn't realize that was even an option. My office neighbor described quite a bit of pain from his procedure a few weeks ago. My mom was definitely put under when she had hers.


It is an option with some doctors if you request it. I did mine with no anesthesia or sedatives 5 years ago, and I will do the same this year (family history of colon cancer). It is such a fast procedure. A few minutes of discomfort because they are forcing air in front of the camera (think bad bloating) but it is tolerable. The prep is way worse than the procedure.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

The worse thing is after drinking half to 3/4 of the liquid, which is very salty tasting, it gets a little difficult to choke down the remaining amount. [/QUOTE]

The stuff I've had isn't all that bad. Hell, I'm a rider--I've tried every kind of hydration drink, cheap tequila, and muddy water out of a puddle. That medicine drink ain't nothin'.



Ladmo said:


> It is a happy time when you finally empty the jug and can look forward to the next stage of the process.


Again, I've been poopin' for more than half a century. It ain't nothin'.

The scariest part was not eating. It seemed uncomfortable for the first half of a day, but after that, it was no big deal.

So like Ladmo says, go make an appointment to get your butt scoped. But please... make sure you go to a licensed gastroenterologist. That guy with a storefront on Hollywood Boulevard might have a nice smile and take coupons, but you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

twodownzero said:


> Life expectancy isn't much higher than it was 50 years ago,


I think you'll find that life expectancy is pretty good for natural born Americans with real jobs, health insurance, and the means to provide healthful lifestyles for themselves and their families.

To make blanket claims about lifespan, one must recognize the flood of immigrants who have lived half their lives malnourished, in toxic environments, with minimal medical care; and American subcultures who reject modern medicine.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to thank Ladmo for this thread. I had reason to look it up last year when confronted by a challenging diagnosis.

One day, without warning, my colon became very painful. Visited my doctor who treated me for Diverticulitis. Pain settled for a couple of days but not enough to have gone away. Back to doctor - sent to specialist. Had colonoscopy done, then a CT scan. Found to have a Flat-topped cancer in the wall of my bowel, plus, from the CT scan, a growth on my left kidney. I had prep 3 times, a pre-op colonoscopy and a post op plus the op itself. Frankly, anyone who thinks they are ok, I will suggest to you and ask - how do you know? I had no family history of this disease, I ate properly, exercised and could not be faulted for lifestyle, yet there it was. I exhibited no symptoms and can attest to complete shock and surprise at finding out that I as a victim of a silent potential killer. 2 serious ops in one year ain‘t no fun. 

Anyone who mocks this simple procedure is a fool. 

Eric


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I just happen to have had both a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy last week. Colonoscopy found several benign polyps, they recommend another scope in five years. The upper I was not so lucky with. I just had another one of those yesterday with an ultrasound tip. That one was pretty bad. And the results were worse. I prolly won't be here a whole lot longer.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Radium said:


> I just happen to have had both a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy last week. Colonoscopy found several benign polyps, they recommend another scope in five years. The upper I was not so lucky with. I just had another one of those yesterday with an ultrasound tip. That one was pretty bad. And the results were worse. I prolly won't be here a whole lot longer.


You know you have my positive thoughts coming at you Ray. I want you to outlive me, and I have a ways to go yet! Onwards and upwards old bean


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Healing vibes Ray. 
Were you provided with any treatment options? Can the polyps/tumors shrink with radiation, chemicals/surgery?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Radium said:


> I just happen to have had both a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy last week. Colonoscopy found several benign polyps, they recommend another scope in five years. The upper I was not so lucky with. I just had another one of those yesterday with an ultrasound tip. That one was pretty bad. And the results were worse. I prolly won't be here a whole lot longer.


Crap! Best wishes to you for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Best wishes to you Radium. We are all pulling for the best for you!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Healing vibes Ray.
> Were you provided with any treatment options? Can the polyps/tumors shrink with radiation, chemicals/surgery?


Thanks,'Licious, rocker and all. Nobody lives forever. No treatment plan proposed yet, but there will be. Strangely, the propofol/fentanyl combo could not put me to sleep. My eyes would pop open and I could se the color monitor. Quite educational, that. 
But this Wed.s's ultrasound endoscope was no picnic. I was gagging and full-on retching through much of it, they acted like I was out anyways despite the fact that I could see and hear what they were saying. Not pleasant.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Radium said:


> Thanks,'Licious, rocker and all. Nobody lives forever. No treatment plan proposed yet, but there will be. Strangely, the propofol/fentanyl combo could not put me to sleep. My eyes would pop open and I could se the color monitor. Quite educational, that.
> But this Wed.s's ultrasound endoscope was no picnic. I was gagging and full-on retching through much of it, they acted like I was out anyways despite the fact that I could see and hear what they were saying. Not pleasant.


That truly sucks there. A nasty experience I am sure. I would think very scary too... Hold on up Ray, I am sure I speak for all here when I say we are keeping you in our thoughts. Always here if you want to PM too, or email the address I sent.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

RustyIron said:


> To make blanket claims about lifespan, one must recognize the flood of immigrants who have lived half their lives malnourished, in toxic environments, with minimal medical care; and American subcultures who reject modern medicine.


US has significantly lower life expectancy (78 yrs) on average than Canada (82 yrs), yet Canada has much higher percent of immigrants (20%) from 3rd world nations than the US has (14%). Major difference is in the access to medicine (12% have no insurance in USA, vs 0% in Canada) and obesity rates (32% vs 24%). Lack of coverage results in poorer access to colonoscopy, and colonoscopy has shown a 65% reduction in fatal colon cancer cases (post 252 study link)


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Radium said:


> I just happen to have had both a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy last week. Colonoscopy found several benign polyps, they recommend another scope in five years. The upper I was not so lucky with. I just had another one of those yesterday with an ultrasound tip. That one was pretty bad. And the results were worse. I prolly won't be here a whole lot longer.


Damn dude. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

So I'm getting mixed messages about drinking the Gavilyte. Twice, the doc's office has told me to drink half the night before and the other half more than 3 hours before the procedure. But all the info I was given says "Begin drinking the prep at 4pm the day before your procedure. You may start earlier than 4pm if you need to drink it slowly. Just remember: You must drink ALL of the prep."

Nothing about drinking 1/2 the next morning. wtf.

I'll be calling them today when they're open, but what's the general consensus here?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> So I'm getting mixed messages about drinking the Gavilyte. Twice, the doc's office has told me to drink half the night before and the other half more than 3 hours before the procedure. But all the info I was given says "Begin drinking the prep at 4pm the day before your procedure. You may start earlier than 4pm if you need to drink it slowly. Just remember: You must drink ALL of the prep."
> 
> Nothing about drinking 1/2 the next morning. wtf.
> 
> I'll be calling them today when they're open, but what's the general consensus here?


Go with what the doctor's office told you.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nat said:


> Go with what the doctor's office told you.


My doctor also told me to not stray too far from a toilet.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> So I'm getting mixed messages about drinking the Gavilyte. Twice, the doc's office has told me to drink half the night before and the other half more than 3 hours before the procedure. But all the info I was given says "Begin drinking the prep at 4pm the day before your procedure. You may start earlier than 4pm if you need to drink it slowly. Just remember: You must drink ALL of the prep."
> 
> Nothing about drinking 1/2 the next morning. wtf.
> 
> I'll be calling them today when they're open, but what's the general consensus here?


I've prepared both ways. Just depended on what time my procedure was. The 1/2 night before, 1/2 morning of was fine. Things settle down the night before around 9 - 10 or so, get a good night sleep, then it is off to the races in the morning! You definitely want to start in the morning when they tell you to so the ride into the doctors office doesn't get too exciting.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 4, 2018)

Finch Platte said:


> So I'm getting mixed messages about drinking the Gavilyte. Twice, the doc's office has told me to drink half the night before and the other half more than 3 hours before the procedure. But all the info I was given says "Begin drinking the prep at 4pm the day before your procedure. You may start earlier than 4pm if you need to drink it slowly. Just remember: You must drink ALL of the prep."
> 
> Nothing about drinking 1/2 the next morning. wtf.
> 
> I'll be calling them today when they're open, but what's the general consensus here?


Follow the advice from the office. Drinking half the night before and half the morning of the procedure is referred to as as "split prep" and is considered more effective than drinking all of it the night before. The goal is a "clean" colon so the endoscopist can inspect the mucosa for abnormalities. If the prep is poor they will occasionally recommend a repeat study.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Mark K said:


> Follow the advice from the office. Drinking half the night before and half the morning of the procedure is referred to as as "split prep" and is considered more effective than drinking all of it the night before. The goal is a "clean" colon so the endoscopist can inspect the mucosa for abnormalities. If the prep is poor they will occasionally recommend a repeat study.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, all. I found additional paperwork that says to do the split prep, so now I'm golden. Or should I say, brown.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Both will work. Just give yourself enough time to have fully cleaned out and no longer feeling the need to be within 5 seconds of the throne.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Great googly moogly, that's a lot of prep to drink. I've finished 3 8-ozzers, and it is daunting how much is still left. I started early- wanted to get it over with, and besides, I go to bed way earlier than most people.

Prep isn't bad-tasting, it just tastes like cold Alka-Seltzer.

Haven't felt the effects, yet.









Rummmmmmmble...


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

Slam it down and get ready!

Stay close to your favorite bathroom, with TP stocked up!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh, it’s coming...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Tribble Me said:


> Slam it down and get ready!
> 
> Stay close to your favorite bathroom, with TP stocked up!


Ahh, hell no on the TP. Gotta have the alcohol-free baby wipes for this tender bottom. 

And thanks to whomever recommended the Desitin.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I hope everything comes out alright, Finch.
Ray.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yo FP! You back among the coherent?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> Yo FP! You back among the coherent?


Thanks guys.

That was kind of anti-climactic. After a 1/2 hour delay in the hospital bed, I was wheeled in. Told to lie/lay on my side. I looked at the monitor for a bit, then next thing I know, I'm back in my "room" with my buddy ready to pick me up. No idea what transpired. My butt doesn't hurt, the nurses weren't giving me the evil eye, and I was ready to go home. No ill effects at all. Bud and I went to lunch at a Mexican place, I came home and all is well.

The whole thing was weird. I went for a day without food, yet, wasn't hungry. Maybe a little weak, but not by much (I tried not to exert myself). The prep wasn't bad to drink, there was just a lot of it. Got a little familiar with the toilet, but nothing I haven't been through before (food poisoning, anyone?). The hardest part was just figuring out how to schedule things. I started the prep way early the day before, and I started drinking the second half at 2:30 the morning of (hey, I got up, and there was nothing else to do). I didn't have to poop or pee at the hospital, no internal distress, my hearing aid batteries didn't die (that always sucks when you don't have replacements handy), and they let me look at my phone while I was waiting for the room to be ready (thank allah, that makes time go by SO much quicker).

The staff at Adventist Health in Lodi was top-notch, human and caring. Everything was explained to me and my info was repeated several times to make sure I was getting a colonoscopy instead of a sex change (again).

A good, necessary experience, one I hope I won't have to repeat any time soon. Thank you all for your advice.

Sincerely,

fp


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Good to hear that everything came out all right , finch....
-Ray


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> My butt doesn't hurt, the nurses weren't giving me the evil eye, and I was ready to go home.
> 
> fp


Now that's really something, no butt hurt


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Just got home from mine a couple of hours ago. The worst part these days is not being able to eat for an entire day ahead of the procedure.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I got a third and final upper endoscope coming up on Oct. 2nd, to determine at least for the next 6 months if I got a tumor or not.

Meanwhile, I'm being flooded with rob-texts from the dos with various anti-barf type drugs and one batch of serious sounding corticosteroids, because they assumed I'd be a good boy and let them start chemo and radiation on me even when they can't find a tumor. I just can't go with that. If it turns out I was wrong and their guess was right, well that's how the dice rolls. Maybe they can still save my life. I still have no symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wishing you all the best, Ray.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ve had 4 procedures after a stool sample indicated occulted blood. I took the prep seriously because I wanted to Dr to have a good view. Even upped my usual fiber intake before the fasting period. They were able to locate and remove several polyps during the first procedure. Biopsied 2 suspicious looking ones. My Dr grades how well his patients prep was. Happy to have seen “excellent” written down. 

My advice to anyone who is going to get one is to schedule the procedure as early in the morning as you can. It effects the timing of the prep, gets it done earlier in the day and it was less busy compared to the ones I have had done mid morning.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A nice little informative vid


----------



## gedw (Jan 14, 2017)

hi, im having a colonoscopy just 2 days before one of my major races, can you guys give me an idea of recovery, how flat i may feel, any advice etc, cheers


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

gedw said:


> hi, im having a colonoscopy just 2 days before one of my major races, can you guys give me an idea of recovery, how flat i may feel, any advice etc, cheers


I can't speak to that level of exertion after the procedure, but I've ridden normal rides in the days after and felt strong. If anything, seemed like it gave me a boost.

Probably all in my head, but that's my experience.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

As Ladmo wrote: the day after you feel really well and unhampered due to the lack of digestion. But two days after you will note the lack of energy from not eating on the day of colonoscopy. I(!) would try to handle this with liquid nutrition quite after the procedure. Drinking some Malto / Proteinshakes with Magnesium, Kreatin a.s.o could help to close the gap. And have a Pasta Party right after that.
hth.


----------



## gedw (Jan 14, 2017)

Thought I'd report back, didn't have a sedative to try and help recovery. Got straight back onto normal diet and felt good. Was mentally pretty tired, more than I expected, day of race was strong first half but very fatigued by 3/4, absolutely nothing in the tank when came time to put the other old guys under some pressure finished middle of pack but happy


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Part of the reason for having a colonoscopy is that it can expose a cancerous tissue. As a diagnostic tool, nothing beats this method. If you have been found with some form of growth, you are then put on the watch list for a period of time and colonoscopies become a regular yearly calendar event.
We all hope that these checks are 'clear' and we can put the inconvenience behind us.
But sometimes, having the checkup does produce an unwanted result.

I have had a clear first year colonoscopy, but my second revealed a growth that needed to be removed. 
Second surgery done. I hope that there will be no more. 

Colonoscopies do work. They are a walk in the park compared to the surgeries, but give you a chance to address a serious life threatening situation. 

Still hate the prep though. 

Eric


----------



## ElNavajoense (May 22, 2020)

Just sent that cartoon to a riding buddy who happens to be a proctologist. He liked it.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Just go do it. Don't know what all the fuss is about. The prep is a cakewalk. It's nothing like having Gastro or anything like that. Probably saved my life. I'm now missing about 50cm of my ascending Colon, after a routine Colonoscopy, which happens here once you turn 50 (I think) Well, you do the Poo test anyway, & get referred from there if anything is amiss. I got shuffled into surgery within a week of the Colonoscopy, they prepared me for the worst as it looked pretty bad, but ended up Cancer free. Winning. Was only a matter of time before it turned malignant, & that's where your troubles really start.
Had another one since, all clear, more winning. 
Just go do the procedure, it's only going to help you.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I've got my second in a few weeks after my first 3 years ago when they found stuff. I'm just wondering if I should schedule it for a Monday this time instead of a Friday. My first one I was very hungry so I ate too much crap food right after, BIG mistake. And my weekend was kind of ruined as I usually like to do a lot of physical activities over the weekend.

I don't really think the prep is that bad, other than drinking the stuff when you're belly is still full. I mean, you just lay there, they do all of the work. And I get a day off of work now and it's 100% paid for woot.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

nOOky said:


> I've got my second in a few weeks after my first 3 years ago when they found stuff. I'm just wondering if I should schedule it for a Monday this time instead of a Friday. My first one I was very hungry so I ate too much crap food right after, BIG mistake. And my weekend was kind of ruined as I usually like to do a lot of physical activities over the weekend.
> 
> I don't really think the prep is that bad, other than drinking the stuff when you're belly is still full. I mean, you just lay there, they do all of the work. And I get a day off of work now and it's 100% paid for woot.


You really don't mind pissing out your azzhole?


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

nhodge said:


> You really don't mind pissing out your azzhole?


It's for one day, and could quite possibly save your life. It's a walk in the park. I'll take it


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nhodge said:


> You really don't mind pissing out your azzhole?


I really didn't think it was possible to pee out of your asshole before this. It's a few days of misery, but it can be a lot worse.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

Do a video search for "Scottish Colonoscopy" it's pretty funny. My 1st found diverticulosis, which came in real handy when I finally got diverticulitis (at least we knew what it was). Second time found some marginal stuff they removed, then clean after that. I did a DH race 3 days after my vasectomy, that was way worse. I finished and was proud.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Ft.Rock said:


> Do a video search for "Scottish Colonoscopy" it's pretty funny. My 1st found diverticulosis, which came in real handy when I finally got diverticulitis (at least we knew what it was). Second time found some marginal stuff they removed, then clean after that. I did a DH race 3 days after my vasectomy, that was way worse. I finished and was proud.


An excellent example of why colonoscopys are so important


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

And DO NOT make the mistake I did and think that just ONE beer will be OK a few hours after the procedure! It put me down hard and I had to sleep it off for several hours!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

nhodge said:


> You really don't mind pissing out your azzhole?


I've done far worse things voluntarily, for lesser reasons.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Ft.Rock said:


> I did a DH race 3 days after my vasectomy, that was way worse. I finished and was proud.


Now that is incredible. I went back to work after 3 days and could barely stand the pain from the jiggling when I walked down the stairs.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

smilinsteve said:


> Now that is incredible. I went back to work after 3 days and could barely stand the pain from the jiggling when I walked down the stairs.


Yah I'd already paid the entry fee. We used the same run every race so I didn't take any practice runs and rode around the largest jump. Needless to say not my best result haha.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

After the first colonoscopy - I was prepared to die of bowel cancer, or more likely suicide with bowel cancer, rather than do another.

Eventually, after pressure from younger siblings, I had a second colonoscopy. (Family history - increased risk)
Certainly there seem to be some advancements in the procedure and I might have gone from the worst Dr to the best, but the second time everything was much better. (I was awake for the first - not recommended.)

The prep is still pretty “average”.
The results from the prep are predictable, and unpleasant. 
The procedure and recovery were “nothing“.

The ”good” Dr was expensive, and not covered by my dodgy insurance - but I’m going back to her next time Regardles.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Apparently nowadays you have to have a physical exam within 60 days of the colonoscopy? Wtf over.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

Now that I’ve overcome my fear of Colonoscopies, I’m trying to “psych up” for a vasectomy.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

skypig said:


> Now that I've overcome my fear of Colonoscopies, I'm trying to "psych up" for a vasectomy.


Had both, the Colonoscopy Prep is far worse than either procedure.......Nothing to worry about.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

nOOky said:


> Apparently nowadays you have to have a physical exam within 60 days of the colonoscopy? Wtf over.


I have one coming up in a couple of weeks and no one has mentioned any thing about a physical.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

smilinsteve said:


> I have one coming up in a couple of weeks and no one has mentioned any thing about a physical.


Must be country specific. Had one a little while back, they gave me the report showing all clear, and that was that. The one I had a couple of years previously, I was in the operating theatre within a week.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

I had my physical BEFORE the recommendation of the Colonoscopy. No Issues with the procedure and no follow up required.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

James82 said:


> I've heard nothing about a physical as well, but I was told about the need for dietary preparation but not provided a lot of details. From this discussion, it seems most people just switched to a liquid diet for the 24 hours before the procedure, but some of the stuff I'm reading is saying that people should be altering their diet beginning 5 days out. Overkill?


No, that is correct. 3 - 5 days out things like popcorn should be avoided as the laxative may not clear it all out and it might get mistaken for a Polyp.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Who else gets a free video of their colonoscopy? 

That's always fun to pass around at the pub.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

LOL
Got no video from but i woke up during my examination and got a short view of the monitor.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

So here's a good colonoscopy story. First one I had was decades ago, fully awake. Next one I was 50 and they gave me (I assume Versed). I was still spaced out when my wife brought me home, she put me on the couch and went to work. I had a new ski magazine in and in it was a story written by an old flame on her trip to Denali. Apparently I then got on the computer, found her phone number and gave her a call, but got a machine and left a message. I had no memory of this a few hours later. And I had no memory of it a couple days later when having dinner with my wife our answering machine went off and we heard "John, it's Mary I'm soooo glad you called...." Daggers flew across that table and I had no idea that I'd called her and no idea why. Later I saw the article in the magazine and pieced it together and my wife accepted my explanation, but it was way weird! A final note, having retired from the Med Device industry I have a lot of friends who are doctors and one gave me the best advice ever; "There are many things out there that can kill you that are not preventable, don't sweat those. Tragedy is gettng killed by something that COULD have been prevented." Take it to heart boys, get the tests.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Diesel exhaust fluid for humans... 
Hadta go though the prep routine and whadda mess! After the exam today, I was issue free and recommended by the doc to go in for another in 5 years. Worth a little inconvenience for early detection, etc.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Had my 3 year at 53 a few weeks ago. I'm good for another 5 years, as I have had some polyps and my sister had colon cancer. I made the mistake of volunteering at a trail running race the day before. I was at an aid station where we gave out food and they were serving breakfast for the finishers. Having to smell bacon and eggs all day while I was drinking Sprite and chicken broth sucked. The Go lytley took just over 2 hours to kick in, and when it did, whoosh.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nOOky said:


> Had my 3 year at 53 a few weeks ago. I'm good for another 5 years, as I have had some polyps and my sister had colon cancer. I made the mistake of volunteering at a trail running race the day before. I was at an aid station where we gave out food and they were serving breakfast for the finishers. Having to smell bacon and eggs all day while I was drinking Sprite and chicken broth sucked. The Go lytley took just over 2 hours to kick in, and when it did, whoosh.


I was not gonna start the Diesel Exhaust Fluid guzzle away from home for obvious reasons... And doing the whiff good eats while not being able to consume it, just freakin no...


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm 54 now, did my first exam i think at 51. Praise the Lord--no problems in there. So i'm good for 10 years, no colon problems in family history either. My prep went well, the anesthesiologist shot me with some stuff, my right arm got cold and I was out like a brick in seconds, never knew a thing, woke up refreshed.

I am praying those with colon problems will be blessed with a cancer free body, comfort and overall good health and well being. We don't need colon cancer getting in the way of our mt. biking.

Lord bless, i'll see ya out there....


----------



## Popopine (Dec 24, 2021)

I have UC and have had more procedures then I care to count. One time I had to get a colonoscopy, and an endoscopy _(scope down the throat_) at the same time. Me being a bit of a smart ass I jokingly asked the doctor as I was being wheeled in, “Hey, you’re not going to use the same scope for both, are you?” She turned to me dead serious and said, “You know, I just might”.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Popopine said:


> I have UC and have had more procedures then I care to count. One time I had to get a colonoscopy, and an endoscopy _(scope down the throat_) at the same time. Me being a bit of a smart ass I jokingly asked the doctor as I was being wheeled in, “Hey, you’re not going to use the same scope for both, are you?” She turned to me dead serious and said, “You know, I just might”.


That'll school ya! 😉


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Had mine today. Lots of fun. Highly recommended. Similar to the zen of a good bike ride.

Liquid diet the day prior and getting up early, the day of procedure, to finish the 1/4 jug left of that special solution was the most irritating part. I'm almost 55 and the doc said I can go 10 years before my next one. Good news.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

They found polyps my first time, so I'm on the 3 year plan unless it's clear a number of times in a row. Then I'll be back on the 5 year plan.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> Had mine today. Lots of fun. Highly recommended. Similar to the zen of a good bike ride.
> 
> Liquid diet the day prior and getting up early, the day of procedure, to finish the 1/4 jug left of that special solution was the most irritating part. I'm almost 55 and the doc said I can go 10 years before my next one. Good news.


Lucky for you. Doc wants me to come back in 5 years.

Prep and fasting was inconvenient but sure better than finding out too late you are in deep doo doo. A few of my friends did not make it due to advanced stage or complications/sepsis post-surgery.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Right, better to keep those polyps the heck outta there!! No polyps means more mtb'ing! (and not to mention a life more abundantly)

Of course, this is very comforting: Matthew 11:28-30 (kjv)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This may comfort those of you having the doc peer up your bum: 









The first of the 'lost threads', the Picolax classic


For all those bemoaning the demise of all those classic threads may I give you back I'm not sure if this will make sense & I can't see a preview...




singletrackworld.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Lucky for you. Doc wants me to come back in 5 years.
> 
> Prep and fasting was inconvenient but sure better than finding out too late you are in deep doo doo. A few of my friends did not make it due to advanced stage or complications/sepsis post-surgery.


Did you know it is possible to pee through your a**hole?

Well, if you get a colonoscopy, you will.

I remember them asking me how I felt prior to the procedure. I felt horrible, hadn't eaten in more than 24 hours, been peeing through my ass all night before, etc. There was a COVID questionnaire and I answered "yes" to like 5 of the symptoms or whatever.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Jayem said:


> Did you know it is possible to pee through your a**hole?
> 
> Well, if you get a colonoscopy, you will.
> 
> I remember them asking me how I felt prior to the procedure. I felt horrible, hadn't eaten in more than 24 hours, been peeing through my ass all night before, etc. There was a COVID questionnaire and I answered "yes" to like 5 of the symptoms or whatever.


Umm, yeah, but it aint urine....


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

Last time I saw the Dr he recommended I have a colonoscopy.

I told him I would look into it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tall BMX'r said:


> They found polyps my first time, so I'm on the 3 year plan unless it's clear a number of times in a row. Then I'll be back on the 5 year plan.


May you stay free and clear in the future.
Had a similar experience with round one. A pre cancerous poly removed and a couple benign polyps. Round two was all clear and back to the 5 year plan.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

I gotta say I'm a little surprised to hear of a 10 year plan


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> May you stay free and clear in the future.
> Had a similar experience with round one. A pre cancerous poly removed and a couple benign polyps. Round two was all clear and back to the 5 year plan.


Same here. Second one clear. I get my third one next year.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

nhodge said:


> I gotta say I'm a little surprised to hear of a 10 year plan


It's not the norm?

I had the first one at 47. They found opposite of polyps (little dents?) and they wanted me back in 5 years. This one was at 7 years due to being busy and covid. So a bit late. They found no issues and said good for 10 years.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I have 'little dents' aka 'Diverticulosis' too. It's very common. Little pouches the walls of the colon. Rarely leads to any problems.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I have 'little dents' aka 'Diverticulosis' too. It's very common. Little pouches the walls of the colon. Rarely leads to any problems.


I would have to respectfully disagree with saying it rarely leads to any problem. My colon ruptured in 2017 while on the road to compete in a Spartan Race. I became septic and nearly died on the operating table. I was hospitalized 6 hours from home for 8 days, I lost 17 pounds in those 8 days. I was cleared for normal activity a little more than 2 months later. It then ruptured again, I was hospitalized for another week. They were pumping me full of antibiotics through a pic line to allow me to get stronger for another surgery and try to save me from having a bag. Less than 4 weeks later I had about a foot of my colon removed. Thankfully I was able to avoid a colostomy bag. Total I lost 33 pounds from early April to late July. To this day my digestive system is not working the same, I am always adjusting my diet searching for what works the best for me. The surgeons agree that all this was from undiagnosed Diverticulitis. "Ironically" I was scheduled for my first colonoscopy the week *after* that Spartan Race. Those pouches/dents trap food, feces that then rots holes in your colon. This info is from the 2 surgeons that cut me open. I am a big advocate now for us older guys to stay on top of our colon health. The scope is really no big deal, barely a hour of time and zero discomfort. Definitely less invasive than having your guts pulled out and laid out on an operating table.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

JCKID58 said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with saying it rarely leads to any problem. My colon ruptured in 2017 while on the road to compete in a Spartan Race. I became septic and nearly died on the operating table. I was hospitalized 6 hours from home for 8 days, I lost 17 pounds in those 8 days. I was cleared for normal activity a little more than 2 months later. It then ruptured again, I was hospitalized for another week. They were pumping me full of antibiotics through a pic line to allow me to get stronger for another surgery and try to save me from having a bag. Less than 4 weeks later I had about a foot of my colon removed. Thankfully I was able to avoid a colostomy bag. Total I lost 33 pounds from early April to late July. To this day my digestive system is not working the same, I am always adjusting my diet searching for what works the best for me. The surgeons agree that all this was from undiagnosed Diverticulitis. "Ironically" I was scheduled for my first colonoscopy the week *after* that Spartan Race. Those pouches/dents trap food, feces that then rots holes in your colon. This info is from the 2 surgeons that cut me open. I am a big advocate now for us older guys to stay on top of our colon health. The scope is really no big deal, barely a hour of time and zero discomfort. Definitely less invasive than having your guts pulled out and laid out on an operating table.


I figured the rarely might trigger that person That's a bummer to have your condition go bad so quick. I'm glad you made it through🍺 🚴‍♀️ 
It does happen a lot, but a relatively low percentage of people who have Diverticulosis ever go through Colectomy as you did. 50% of people over 60 years old have Diverticulosis to some degree. By the age of 80, almost everyone has it. People who tend to be on the heavier side, and eat high fat, low fiber diets are more prone to having severe cases of Diverticulosis. Genetics is also a factor. A close friend of ours just had a Colectomy two days ago. She's up, walking and feeling better. No fever! That's good. She has been really over weight most of her life, and had the Lap-Band about 10 years ago. 
Eat more salads, wheat bran, whole grains, vege's and keep riding 
I'm sure your physicians told you, but your medication doses may have to be higher than before. Shorter colon, less time to absorb.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JCKID58 said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with saying it rarely leads to any problem. My colon ruptured in 2017 while on the road to compete in a Spartan Race. I became septic and nearly died on the operating table. I was hospitalized 6 hours from home for 8 days, I lost 17 pounds in those 8 days. I was cleared for normal activity a little more than 2 months later. It then ruptured again, I was hospitalized for another week. They were pumping me full of antibiotics through a pic line to allow me to get stronger for another surgery and try to save me from having a bag. Less than 4 weeks later I had about a foot of my colon removed. Thankfully I was able to avoid a colostomy bag. Total I lost 33 pounds from early April to late July. To this day my digestive system is not working the same, I am always adjusting my diet searching for what works the best for me. The surgeons agree that all this was from undiagnosed Diverticulitis. "Ironically" I was scheduled for my first colonoscopy the week *after* that Spartan Race. Those pouches/dents trap food, feces that then rots holes in your colon. This info is from the 2 surgeons that cut me open. I am a big advocate now for us older guys to stay on top of our colon health. The scope is really no big deal, barely a hour of time and zero discomfort. Definitely less invasive than having your guts pulled out and laid out on an operating table.


Hope you're mended up from all that...

Might dislike having the proceedure but it is necessay evil.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have mine scheduled on Monday. So, my Sunday will be fun.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Lenny7 said:


> I have my scheduled on Monday. So, my Sunday will be fun.


Just went through it. The day before is definitely the toughest part.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

JCKID58 said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with saying it rarely leads to any problem. My colon ruptured in 2017 while on the road to compete in a Spartan Race. I became septic and nearly died on the operating table. I was hospitalized 6 hours from home for 8 days, I lost 17 pounds in those 8 days. I was cleared for normal activity a little more than 2 months later. It then ruptured again, I was hospitalized for another week. They were pumping me full of antibiotics through a pic line to allow me to get stronger for another surgery and try to save me from having a bag. Less than 4 weeks later I had about a foot of my colon removed. Thankfully I was able to avoid a colostomy bag. Total I lost 33 pounds from early April to late July. To this day my digestive system is not working the same, I am always adjusting my diet searching for what works the best for me. The surgeons agree that all this was from undiagnosed Diverticulitis. "Ironically" I was scheduled for my first colonoscopy the week *after* that Spartan Race. Those pouches/dents trap food, feces that then rots holes in your colon. This info is from the 2 surgeons that cut me open. I am a big advocate now for us older guys to stay on top of our colon health. The scope is really no big deal, barely a hour of time and zero discomfort. Definitely less invasive than having your guts pulled out and laid out on an operating table.





UPSed said:


> Just went through it. The day before is definitely the toughest part.


Yeah the day of it ain’t bad at all. You’ll have a tough time at church on Sunday though. Sit close to the mens room.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Get it done. Cancers that go undetected are the ones that kill people. Colonoscopy and Stool tests seem like easy no brainer tests. Minimal risks for the procedures and no false positive problems make it a no brainer. Follow the CDC guidelines and talk to your doc about risk factors to see if it makes sense to move up from the minimal surveillance recommendations. Yes, the prep sucks a little but nowhere near as much as dying prematurely in a painful way from a highly treatable disease.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Will just chime in having had my first one a few months ago. The first round of the drink isn’t bad. Getting up in the middle of night and drinking the second drink takes some work. Get up in the morning, go to the place, do it, and done. Far easier than the 14 months of hell I saw a friend’s father go through after putting his off for years and then finding out he had cancer when he started crapping blood. His 14 months were painful, long, and terminal.

New guidance is the first one at 45.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I had my first one a year ago in June of 21. On my 51st birthday. Prep wasn't bad and the drink tasted like lemon lime Gatorade. They knocked me out and before I was asleep I asked the doc if I'd be able to find the video on pornhub. My wife had to wait in the parking lot because of covid but she had a huge burrito waiting for me. Wrapped in foil and warming on the engine block. Lol. It came out all clear and I have to go back in four years.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Had mine at the end of August. Had to get up at 3am to finish my prep. That was the worst part. They found one polyp that was of the pre cancerous type. Glad I didn't put it off. Have play again in 5 years. Do it. Beats dying or hanging a bag off your waist for the rest of your life.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

How quickly can you ride again afterwards? The next morning?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> How quickly can you ride again afterwards? The next morning?


It depends, if they removed a bunch of polyps and want you to take it easier and not go out and eat a burger, they'll tell you. I was back to normal pretty much right away, but it varies. You are going under with propofol or a similar anti-memory drug, so the effects/grogginess of that is mainly what you are dealing with, but if they cut out stuff they probably want to let it heal for a bit before going full tilt.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> How quickly can you ride again afterwards? The next morning?


That day for me. It was like it never happened.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

milehi said:


> That day for me. It was like it never happened.


It most certainly did, the freaking night of misery before will not be soon forgotten. I like when they gave me the covid symptom questionnaire at the time of sign in and I checked like 3 or 4 boxes and they were like "WTF!?". And I was like "WTF?, I feel like crap from peeing out my asshole all night, being bloated, not haven eaten for a day, etc., what did you expect?" Then they said "Ohh...uh, thanks for being honest..."


----------



## RLTW (5 mo ago)

Here in Japan colonoscopies are not common, and FIT tests are standard. Colorectal cancer is less common in Japan, while stomach cancer is more common. I receive the FIT test and a stomach scan every year.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Jayem said:


> It most certainly did, the freaking night of misery before will not be soon forgotten. I like when they gave me the covid symptom questionnaire at the time of sign in and I checked like 3 or 4 boxes and they were like "WTF!?". And I was like "WTF?, I feel like crap from peeing out my asshole all night, being bloated, not haven eaten for a day, etc., what did you expect?" Then they said "Ohh...uh, thanks for being honest..."


In California, the only questionnaire was a paper asking about my sex at birth and how I identify.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> How quickly can you ride again afterwards? The next morning?


For sure. Maybe the afternoon of but I was still feeling a little off from the anesthesia.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> How quickly can you ride again afterwards? The next morning?


If the procedure is on day zero, you are fine by day 1. If its early enough on day 0, you might be fine by the afternoon of day 0.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Interesting article that came across my feed this morning:

"the researchers found that colonoscopy (tests) led to no decrease in cancer mortality"









Study finds colonoscopy only works if you have one.


Still, the results of a large trial were less encouraging than hoped.




insidemedicine.bulletin.com


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Horseshit. I wouldn't be posting this w/o my 2019 Colonoscopy

That article states the obvious, it doesn't cure cancer. Duh


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

nhodge said:


> Horseshit. I wouldn't be posting this w/o my 2019 Colonoscopy
> 
> That article states the obvious, it doesn't cure cancer. Duh


It says people who get tested have no less mortality than those who do.....in other words, a total waste of time and money that puts the patient at unnecessary risk for complications from the procedure. 

Stool testing is far superior.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

_CJ said:


> It says people who get tested have no less mortality than those who do.....in other words, a total waste of time and money that puts the patient at unnecessary risk for complications from the procedure.
> 
> Stool testing is far superior.


Stool tells you you have cancer. Colonoscopy catches it before. Mine caught and removed a pre-cancerous polyp. Stool wouldn't have caught that till it was cancer. 
Read some of the issues with the study. ACS Issues Comments on European study on Colonoscopies Published in NEJM
But it's up to you and your tolerance for a bag hanging around your waist.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Lenny7 said:


> Stool tells you you have cancer. Colonoscopy catches it before. Mine caught and removed a pre-cancerous polyp. Stool wouldn't have caught that till it was cancer.
> Read some of the issues with the study. ACS Issues Comments on European study on Colonoscopies Published in NEJM
> But it's up to you and your tolerance for a bag hanging around your waist.


yeah, I've read a few of the stateside "opinions". Funny how people making 6 and 7 figure salaries off unnecessary medical procedures disagree with it.


.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

_CJ said:


> yeah, I've read a few of the stateside "opinions". Funny how people making 6 and 7 figure salaries off unnecessary medical procedures disagree with it.
> 
> 
> .


Oh, you're cynical. Ok, the study was done in Europe where they have universal medicine. Why would countries who have to foot the bill for everyone's colonoscopy want a study that would deter people from having a colonoscopy? Money. Fact: stool test tell you you have cancer. Colonoscopies can and do catch it before it's cancer. It's appropriate you put opinions in quotes, cause they are facts pointed out about the "study."


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Interesting, in France they recommend, and pay, for a colonoscopy every 2 years

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Right before my last colon-stretch, I was asked a bunch of questions, including one confirming I wished to be anesthetized. I joked around, saying ‘nah, no need’ and was told that occasionally people do this without getting knocked out 😳


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

N


Roge said:


> Right before my last colon-stretch, I was asked a bunch of questions, including one confirming I wished to be anesthetized. I joked around, saying ‘nah, no need’ and was told that occasionally people do this without getting knocked out 😳


Never been KO,d myself


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

nhodge said:


> N
> Never been KO,d myself


Did you have a Safe Word? 🙂


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

nhodge said:


> N
> Never been KO,d myself





Roge said:


> Did you have a Safe Word? 🙂


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Roge said:


> Did you have a Safe Word? 🙂





Roge said:


>


I still don't get it , so I guess there wasn't


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I mean under the Propofol or whatever, technically we aren't "knocked out", we are just prevented from forming new memories by the drug. That's fine for me. I don't want those memories.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Colon cancer is no joke. It sucks. You don’t want to experience it, and even worse is watching a loved one suffer with it. Get a colonoscopy, please. 

That’s all I will say about that.


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

It might be worth reading more than just the headline for the study. 


_CJ said:


> Interesting article that came across my feed this morning:
> 
> "the researchers found that colonoscopy (tests) led to no decrease in cancer mortality"
> 
> ...


It is definitely worth reading the article and not just the headline. Like so many things that relate to public health questions there is some nuance to the results presented. The study indicates that (1) those who actually got screened and were in the "invited" treatment group had lower mortality, (2) the risks associated with the proceedure are very, very low ( few false positives and few complications ) and (3) self selection to not get screened among those "invited" to receive a colonoscopy played an important role in the result. The one thing the write up does not discuss is the extent to which those who were assigned to the no invitation control ended up receiving a colonoscopy. If there is a meaningful number of these people in the control group, the whole study could really be complete garbage when it comes to helping figure out if colonoscopy screening is actually effective.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

oldcolonial said:


> It might be worth reading more than just the headline for the study.
> 
> It is definitely worth reading the article and not just the headline. Like so many things that relate to public health questions there is some nuance to the results presented. The study indicates that (1) those who actually got screened and were in the "invited" treatment group had lower mortality, (2) the risks associated with the proceedure are very, very low ( few false positives and few complications ) and (3) self selection to not get screened among those "invited" to receive a colonoscopy played an important role in the result. The one thing the write up does not discuss is the extent to which those who were assigned to the no invitation control ended up receiving a colonoscopy. If there is a meaningful number of these people in the control group, the whole study could really be complete garbage when it comes to helping figure out if colonoscopy screening is actually effective.


I have to wonder why an in depth study that gets nit-picked to death is even necessary. I don't think it would be difficult to do look at countries who do a ton of colonoscopies vs. those who don't and compare the mortality rates resulting from colon cancer, or rates of those who require treatment for treatment for it.

There are huge populations of people who live long productive lives with cancers, but never knew they had it because they didn't go looking for it, and I really have to wonder how many people's lives are ruined by unnecessary treatments.....like with prostate cancer for example, where the mortality rates among those who undergo treatment and those who don't are virtually identical.



.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Well, I mean under the Propofol or whatever, technically we aren't "knocked out", we are just prevented from forming new memories by the drug. That's fine for me. I don't want those memories.


I have them give enough of whatever deadens the pain completely but allows me to remain totally conscious. I'm watching the monitor at the same time the Gastro is and talking with him throughout. I prefer that to just being told of the finding


----------

